# Fighter's Notebook



## Kempojujutsu

How many of you out there have this book? To me this is the best book on grappling. I wish they would come out with video's to go along with the book.
Bob :asian:


----------



## ace

It's a good book! 

i have it.

Videos would be nice.

There a lot of Good Videos out there.
Swain, Ruas, Adams are all good.
I like Paul Vunak tapes as well.

U can never know enough.
knowledge is power.

:yinyang:


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I got alot of grappling tapes. But one that would go along with the notebook. So in case you don't understand a technique from the book you could use the video as reference.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I also have this book, it's not to bad either. The techniques are broken down by belt ranks. I prefer the fighters notebook, has more techniques but it also cost more.
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace

Have not seen that one.

I picked up Rigan Machados Book
about a month ago.
It's a good book.

Books are great!


----------



## Kempojujutsu

This book is by Renzo and Royler Gracie, with Kid Peligro and john Danaher. Found it at B&N cost is $29.95. It basically has the requirements for each belt rank from Blue to Black Belt.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo

Rigan's book is pretty cool, Renzo and Royler's book was alright.  One book that I really enjoy is by one of Rigan's blackbelts, he's from Austrailia, I wanna say his name is John Wills.   Anyway, it talked about some of the different guard options, a few of the various flips and rollouts.  I wanted to check out his book on the Clinch, but my local MA supply store doesn't carry it.  I don't like buying books without at least thumbing through them once to see if there is any valuable info.

I also liked the Mario Sperry tapes. 

Thanks for the info on the Gracie family.  You are right, BJJ has changed the face of MA forever. 

Respects


----------



## sammy3170

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *It's a good book!
> 
> i have it.
> 
> Videos would be nice.
> 
> There a lot of Good Videos out there.
> Swain, Ruas, Adams are all good.
> I like Paul Vunak tapes as well.
> 
> U can never know enough.
> knowledge is power.
> 
> :yinyang: *



Applied knowledge is Power
What use is the knowledge and how is it powerful if you don't use it.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Hey all,

The Fighter's notebook is, at least to me, the most comprehensive book on martial arts ever put together.  

You can get the Fighter's Notebook at amazon.com 

In case you were wondering what it covers...here is a glance at SOME of it's index:


A

Achilles Lock, From Scramble, J-50 
Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to,Figure Four, J-54
Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-54 
Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Knee Bar, J-54
Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Knee Elongation, J-54
Ankle Lock Counter, Cross Ankle Lock, J-52
Ankle Lock Counter, Flex and Extend Foot, J-52
Ankle Lock Counter, Go Around Knee, J-52
Ankle Lock Counter, Go Over Knee, J-52
Ankle Lock Counter, Inside Heel Hook, J-52 
Ankle Lock, Counter to Grab Ankles Sweep, J-48 
Ankle Lock, Cross, Ankle Lock Counter, J-52 
Ankle Lock, From Closed Guard Pass, J-50 
Ankle Lock, From Passing Opened Guard, High, J-10 
Ankle Lock, From Scramble, J-50 
Arm Around Head Choke (variation), from Guard, I-36 
Arm Around Head Choke, from Guard, I-36 
Arm Bar Straight, Submission From Four Corner, C-44 
Arm Bar, Across, From Knee on Stomach, C-48 
Arm Bar, Across, From Knee on Stomach, C-48 
Arm Bar, Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, H-14 
Arm Bar, Basic Side Control, Defense Against, D-16 
Arm Bar, Cross Body Position, Defense Against, D-24 
Arm Bar, Defense Against, Grab Biceps & Stack, J-42 
Arm Bar, Defense Against, Grab Head & Stack, J-42 
Arm Bar, Double, Defense Against, J-42 
Arm Bar, Falling, Bottom, From Mount, E-26 
Arm Bar, Falling, Top Under Arm, From Mount, E-26 
Arm Bar, Falling, Top, From Mount, E-26 
Arm Bar, Far Straight, From Cross Side, C-40 
Arm Bar, Far, From Knee on Stomach, C-46 
Arm Bar, Far, From Triangle I-42 
Arm Bar, Figure Four, From Guard, I-46 
Arm Bar, Follow Up to Flower, I-72 
Arm Bar, From Back Mount, G-20 
Arm Bar, From Triangle, From Guard, I-42 
Arm Bar, He Moves: Circles, From Guard, I-48 
Arm Bar, He Moves: Forward, From Guard, I-48 
Arm Bar, He Moves: Stands, From Guard, I-48 
Arm Bar, He Resists, Low Squeeze Lock on Elbow, E-32 
Arm Bar, He Resists, Triangle, E-30 
Arm Bar, He Resists: Figure Four Wrist, E-28 
Arm Bar, He Resists: Forearm Lock, E-28 
Arm Bar, He Resists: Get Back, E-30 
Arm Bar, He Resists: High Squeeze Lock on Elbow, E-32 
Arm Bar, He Resists: Kick, E-28 
Arm Bar, He Resists: Kicking, E-32 
Arm Bar, Headlock Defense, Ground, Chin and Leg In, D-10 
Arm Bar, Headlock Defense, Ground, D-6 
Arm Bar, Hip Lift, From Guard, I-44 
Arm Bar, Hip Spin #1, From Guard, I-44 
Arm Bar, Hip Spin #2, From Guard, I-44 
Arm Bar, Near, From Knee on Stomach, C-46 
Arm Bar, Near, From Modified Scarf Hold, C-38 
Arm Bar, Near, From Triangle, I-42 
Arm Bar, Two Hands, From Guard, I-50 
Arm Bar, Using Leg, From Scarf Hold, C-36 
Arm Behind Head Choke, From Guard, I-34 
Armlock, Against a Headlock, Upright, B-38 
Axe Kick, Rear Leg, Standing Stance, A-70

B 

Back Mount from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Ankle Lock, H-16 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Arm Bar, H-14 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Lock Ankle, H-16 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Half Guard, H-18 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, defense Against, Roll, H-14 
Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Side Control, H-18 
Back Mount Position, Facing Ceiling, G-3 
Back Mount Position, Facing Floor, G-3 
Back Mount, Defense Against, Arched, Free leg, H-12 
Back Mount, Defense Against, Flattened, Half Guard, H-12 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Half Guard, H-6 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Knee Bar, H-4 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Over the Top to Side, H-6 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Roll to Open Guard, H-4 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Roll to Side Control, H-4 
Back Mount, Defensive Against, Scissor Legs to Escape, H-8 
Back Mount, Defensive Position Against, H-3 
Back Mount, Facing Floor to Facing Ceiling, G-4 
Back Mount, Getting from Mount, G-4 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Flat, G-4 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, G-6 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Roll Front, G-8 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Roll Sideways, G-6 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Rollback, G-8 
Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Snap Over, G-8 
Back Mount, Striking From, G-18 
Back Mount, Submission From, Arm Bar, G-20 
Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke into Arm Bar, G-22 
Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke Leg Assists, G-22 
Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke, G-22 
Back Mount, Submission From, Triangle, G-20 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Breaking the Grip, B-30 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Breaking Grip, Follow-Ups, B-30 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Flip, B-32 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Rolling Knee Bar , B-34 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Shoulder Lock, B-32 
Back Suplex, Defense Against, Toss, B-32 
Bahiana, Basic, A-22 
Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Arm Bar, D-16 
Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Go to Back, D-16 
Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Guard, D-16 
Basic Side Control, Stabilizing, C-6
Basic Side Control, Striking From, C-53 
Bear Drill, K-36 
Bear Hug from Head Behind, A-60 
Bear Hug, Head Behind, A-58 
Block, Standing Stance, B-12 
Blocking Kick, B-11 
Blocking Knee with Takedown, B-11 
Blocking Knee, B-11 
Blocking Leg Kick, B-10 
Blocking Movement, Standing Stance, B-13 
Bob, B-6 
Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Closed Guard, D-20 
Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Go to Back, D-22 
Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Open Guard, D-20 
Both Arms Past, Stabilizing, C-10 
Both Arms Past, Striking From, C-52 
Bridging, Avoid, B-3 
Broom Sweep, From Guard, I-76 
Bunny Hops, K-32

C

Car Tire, Conditioning Shin, A-73 
Car Tire, Footwork, B-9 
Chest to Chest Sweep, Follow Up, Key Lock, I-52 
Chest to Chest Sweep, From Guard, I-62 
Choke, From Cross Side, C-40 
Choke, From Four Corner, Neck Crank Follow Up, C-44
Choke into Arm Bar, From Back Mount, G-22 
Choke, Rear Naked, Basic, G-10 
Choke, Rear Naked, Facing Ceiling, G-10 
Choke, Rear Naked, Facing Floor, G-10 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Counter Wrist Grab, G-14 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Dig, G-14 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Drives back #1, G-16 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Drives Back #2, G-16 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Grabs your Arm, G-16 
Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Wrist Grab, G-14 
Choke, Rear Naked, One Arm, G-12 
Choke, Rear Naked, Safety Warning, G-12 
Choke, Sprawl and, Defense Against Double Leg, B-18
Class Format, K-58 
Classical Guard, Closed Guard to, I-4 
Classical Guard, I-5 
Clinch Position, Head Behind, A-7 
Clinch Position, Head to Chest, A-6 
Clinching, see Closing the Distance 
Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #1, I-8 
Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #2, I-10 
Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #3, I-10 
Closed Guard from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60 
Closed Guard Position, I-3 
Closed Guard, Against a Sprawl, A-32 
Closed Guard, Both Arms past, Defense Against, D-20 
Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Head, J-68 
Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Sleeve, J-68 
Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Wrist, J-68 
Closed Guard, Defensive Position Against, J-3 
Closed Guard, Drop to from High Tie Up, A-36 
Closed Guard, From Half Guard, I-58 
Closed Guard, Striking From Within, J-66 
Closed Guard, Striking From, I-78 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Around Choke (var), I-36 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Far Arm Bar, From Triangle I-42 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Figure Four Arm Bar, I-46 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves, Circles, I-48 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves Forward, I-48 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves, Stands, I-48 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Lift, I-44 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Spin #1, I-44 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Spin #2, I-44 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Near Arm Bar, From Triangle I-42 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Two Hands, I-50 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Behind Head Choke, I-34 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Cross Choke, I-34 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Guillotine, I-28 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Kata Gatame, I-28 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, Basic, I-50 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, From Arm Bar, I-50 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, He Sits Back, I-52 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, vs. Guillotine, I-52 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Neck Crank, I-30 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Neck Crank/Shoulder Lock, I-30 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Scissor Choke, I-32 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Squeeze Lock, I-56 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle Counter Counter, I-40 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle he Resists, I-40 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle into Arm bar, I-42 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle vs. Knee Grab, I-38 
Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle, I-38 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal from, Chest to Chest, I-62 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Elevator, I-64 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower Follow Up, I-72 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, Kata Gatame, I-70 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, I-68 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, No Leg, I-68 
Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, to Back, I-62 
Closing the Distance, Advanced Training, A-14 
Closing the Distance, Against a Jab, A-12 
Closing the Distance, Against a Roundhouse, A-12 
Closing the Distance, Against a Southpaw, A-12 
Closing the Distance, Basic, A-8 
Closing the Distance, Intermediate Training, A-14 
Closing the Distance, Rush, A-8 
Closing the Distance, With a Kick, A-10 
Closing the Distance, With a Skip Kick, A-10 
Coil Arm Lock, see Key Lock Collar 
Collar Choke Leg Assists, From Back Mount, G-22 
Collar Choke, From Back Mount, G-22 
Conditioning, As an Aspect of Defense, B-2 
Contents, x Crab, B-14 
Cradle Defense, Triangle, D-22 
Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Arm Bar, D-24 
Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Get to Knees, D-24 
Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Guard, D-24 
Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Half Guard, D-24 
Cross Choke, Defense Against, Counter Choke, J-40 
Cross Choke, Defense Against, Grab, J-40 
Cross Choke, Defense Against, Swim, J-40 
Cross Choke, Entry #1, From Mount, E-18 
Cross Choke, Entry #2, From Mount, E-18 
Cross Choke, from Guard, I-34 
Cross Side, Defensive Position Against, D-4 
Cross Side, Stabilizing, C-12 
Cross Side, Submission from, Arm Bar, Far Straight, C-40 
Cross Side, Submission from, Choke, C-40 
Cross Side, Submission from, Key Lock, Far Low, C-40 
Crucifix, Pancake Into, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24

D

Defense against Throws, General Principles, B-28 
Defense, Arm Blocking As an Aspect of, B-10 
Defense, Conditioning As an Aspect of, B-2 
Defense, Distance As an Aspect of, B-5 
Defense, Leg Blocking As an Aspect of, B-10 
Defense, Movement As an Aspect of, B-6 
Defense, Range As an Aspect of, B-14 
Defense, Shelling As an Aspect of, B-14 
Defense, Standing Stance as an Aspect of, B-4 
Double Ankle Pick, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60 
Double Arm Dar, Defense Against, J-42 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor Reversal A, A-27 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor Reversal B, A-27 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Single Standing, A-27 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Standing, A-25 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Forward Foot Traps, A-25 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Forward Hand Traps, A-25 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Over Your Top, A-26 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Roll, A-26 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Sideways, A-24 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Spin Behind, A-24 
Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Throw By, A-24 
Double Leg Takedown Basic, A-22 
Double Leg Takedown, Common Mistakes, A-20 
Double Leg Takedown, From High Tie Up, A-35 
Double Leg Takedown, Steps, A-20 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Elevator Over, B-22 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Elevator Sideways, B-22 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Guillotine with Guard, B-20 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Guillotine, B-20 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Pancake into Crucifix, B-24 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Pancake into Scarf, B-24 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Snap Down, B-16 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Choke, B-18 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Crossface, B-18 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Go to Back, B-19 
Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl, B-18 
Drop Seio Nage, From Low Tie Up, A-46 
E 

Elbow Escape Theory, F-10 
Elbow Escape, Heel Scoop to Half Guard, F-10 
Elbow Strike, Basic, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Elbow Strike, Combinations, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Elbow Strike, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Elbow Strike, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Elbow Strike, Jumping, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Elbow Strike, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Elbow Strike, Upward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Elbows to Thigh Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-24 
Elbows to Thighs, Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, J-22 
Elbow-Umpa #1, Mount, Defense Against, F-12 
Elbow-Umpa #2, Mount, Defense Against, F-12 
Elevator Over, Defense Against Double Leg, B-22 
Elevator Sideways, Defense Against Double Leg, B-22 
Elevator Sweep, from Guard, I-64 
Elevator Sweep, from Guard, One Knee Up, I-64 
Elevator Throw, From High Tie Up, A-36 
Elevator, Inserting an, I-64

F

Falling, Backward, K-50 
Falling, Forward, K-52 
Falling, Sideways, K-52 
Fight, Steps in a Real, iv Fist Choke, From Mount, E-16 
Fist, Striking Surface of, A-84 
Fist, Wrapping, A-86 
Flip, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32 
Flower Follow Ups, Arm Bar, I-72 
Flower Follow Ups, Maintain Flower, I-72 
Flower Follow Ups, Triangle, I-73 
Flower Sweep, From Guard, I-68 
Flower Sweep, From Standing, From Guard, I-68 
Flower Sweep, No Leg, From Guard, I-68 
Flower Sweep, From Kata Gatame, From guard, I-70 
Flying Arm Bar, From High Tie Up, A-40 
Flying Triangle, From High Tie Up, A-40 
Foot Sweep, From On the Wall, A-48 
Footwork, Lunge, A-88 
Footwork, Rules of Movement, B-8 
Footwork, Step Drag, A-78 
Forearm Lock, From Knee on Stomach, C-48 
Forearm Lock, He Resists Arm Bar, E-28 
Forward Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90 
Four Corner, Defense Against, Back Door Escape, D-28 
Four Corner, Defense Against, Raise Head, D-28 
Four Corner, Defense Against, Roll, D-26 
Four Corner, Defense Against, Swing to Guard, D-26 
Four Corner, Defense Against, Switch Base to Side Control, D-28 
Four Corner, Stabilizing, C-14 
Four Corner, Striking From, C-54 
Four Corner, Submission From, Neck Crank #1, C-42 
Four Corner, Submission From, Neck Crank #2, C-42 
Four Corner, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, C-44 
Four Corner, Submission From, Choke, C-44 
Four Corner, Submission From, Get Back, C-44 
Four Corner, Submission From, Shoulder Lock, C-42 
Front Kick, From Feet Together, A-68 
Front Kick, Lead Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68 
Front Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68 
Front Suplex, Defense Against, Leg Lace, B-34 
Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag Arms Inside, B-36 
Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag Arms Outside, B-36 
Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag, B-36

G 

Go to Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Around Choke, I-36 
Go to Back, Against a Sprawl, A-32 
Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, D-28 
Go to Back, Defense Against Basic Side Control, D-16 
Go to Back, Defense Against Both Arms past, D-22 
Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, Back Door, D-28 
Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, Swing, D-26 
Go to Back, From (Half) Guard, I-62 
Go to Back, From (Half) Guard, I-62 
Go to Back, He Resists Arm Bar, E-30 
Go to Back, Sprawl and, Defense Against Double Leg, B-19 
Go to Back, Submission From Four Corner, C-44 
Grab Ankle Sweep, From Guard, I-74 
Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Maintain Base, J-46 
Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Ankle Lock, J-48 
Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Knee, J-48 
Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Side Control, J-48 
Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips, J-46 
Grab Ankles Sweep, From Guard, I-74 
Guard, Closed to Classical Guard, Entrance #1, I-4 
Guard, Closed to Classical Guard, Entrance #2 and #3, I-8 
Guard, Defense Against Basic Side Control, D-16 
Guard, Defense Against Cross Body Position, D-24 
Guard, Defense Against Knee on Stomach, D-30 
Guard, see also Classical Guard
Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Elevator, One Knee Up, I-64 
Guards, Defense Against Single Leg, B-26 
Guidelines for Use of Manual, viii Guillotine Counter Counter, From Standing, A-38
Guillotine Entry #1, From Standing, A-38 
Guillotine Entry #2, From Standing, A-38 
Guillotine with Guard, From Standing, Defense Against, B-20 
Guillotine, Defense Against Double Leg, B-20 
Guillotine, Defense Against Key Lock, From Guard, I-52 
Guillotine, Defense Against, Basic, From Standing, B-42 
Guillotine, Defense Against, From Closed Guard, Forearm, J-36 
Guillotine, Defense Against, From Closed Guard, Shoulder, J-36 
Guillotine, Defense Against, From Standing, Cradle, B-42 
Guillotine, Defense Against, From Standing, Slam, B-42 
Guillotine, From Guard, I-28

H

Half Guard to Back Mount, by Lifting, I-60 
Half Guard to back, I-62 
Half Guard to Closed Guard by Lifting, I-60 
Half Guard to Closed Guard, I-58 
Half Guard to Side Control, by Lifting, I-60 
Half Guard, Defense Against Back Mount Facing Ceiling, H-18 
Half Guard, Defense Against Cross Body Position, D-24 
Half Guard, Defense Against Knee on Stomach, D-30 
Half Guard, Defense Against Mount Heel Scoop, F-10 
Half Guard, Defensive Against Back Mount, H-10 
Half Guard, Escapes During Mount Attempt, D-14 
Half Guard, Passing, Post and Pop, J-24 
Half Guard, Passing, Push, J-24 
Half Guard, Submission From, Ankle Lock, I-56 
Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Back, by Lifting, I-60 
Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Back, I-62 
Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Guard, by Lifting, I-60 
Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Side, by Lifting, I-60 
Hammer Lock , Headlock Defense From Ground, Chin In, D-8 
Hand to Floor, Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, J-20 
Harai Goshi, From Low Tie Up, A-46 
Head Behind, From Bear Hug, A-58 
Head Behind, Knee Strike, A-95 
Head Behind, Leg Sweep, A-58 
Head Behind, Stomp, A-96 
Head Behind, Throw By Sitting, A-58 
Head Movement, B-6 
Head Scissor , Headlock Defense, From Ground, D-6 
Head Scissors, Defense Against, Body Bent, Move Across, J-26 
Head Scissors, Defense Against, Body Rigid, Step Across, J-26 
Head Scissors, Defense Against, Step Across, J-26 
Head to Chest Throw by Lifting, A-52 
Head to Chest, Hip Throw, A-52 
Head to Chest, Knee Strike, A-95 
Head to Chest, Leg Sweep, A-52 
Head to Chest, Stomp, A-96 
Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Sideways, A-53 
Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Souplesse, A-53 
Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Suplex, A-53 
Headlock Defense, ground, Basic, into Arm Bar, D-6 
Headlock Defense, ground, Basic, into Head Scissor, D-6 
Headlock Defense, ground, Chin In Leg In, into Arm Bar, D-10 
Headlock defense, ground, Chin In Leg In, Knee Lift, D-10 
Headlock defense, ground, Chin In, into Hammer Lock, D-8 
Heel Hook, Counter Counter, J-56 
Heel Hook, Counter to Scissor Sweep, J-46 
Heel Hook, Counter, J-56 
Heel Hook, Defense Against Mount, Waist, F-14 
Heel Hook, Defense Against Mount, Armpits, F-16 
Heel Hook, Defense Against Total Hold Down, F-18 
Heel Hook, Force From Open Guard, I-54 
Heel Hook, From Guard Pass, J-56 
Heel Hook, From Open Guard, Counter, J-64 
Heel Hook, From Open Guard, I-54 
Heel Hook, From Standing, Passing Opened Guard, High, J-10 
Heel Hook, Inside, Ankle Lock Counter, J-52 
Heel Hook, Submission from the Side, C-34 
Heel Hook, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54 
Heel Hook, Warning, I-51 
High Tie Up, Double Leg Takedown, A-35 
High Tie Up, Drop to Guard, A-36 
High Tie Up, Elevator Throw, A-36 
High Tie Up, Flying Arm Bar, A-40 
High Tie Up, Flying Triangle, A-40 
High Tie Up, Guillotine Counter Counter, A-38 
High Tie Up, Guillotine Entry #1 and #2 A-38 
High Tie Up, Leg Throw, A-36 
High Tie Up, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42 
High Tie Up, Striking, A-34 
High Tie Up, Training, A-34 
Hip Lock, Defense Against Mount, , F-16 
Hip Lock, Submission from the Side, C-34 
Hip Throw, From Head to Chest, A-52 
Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Hook Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70 
Hook Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Hook, Palm Heel, A-85 
Hook, Standing Stance, A-80 

J 

Jab, Palm Heel, A-85 
Jab, Standing Stance, A-78

K

Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount , Palm Grip, F-26 
Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount, Pass Arm, F-26 
Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount, Roll to Guard, F-26 
Kata Gatame, defense Against, Grab Leg, D-18 
Kata Gatame, Defense Against, J-38 
Kata Gatame, Defense Against, Open Guard, D-18 
Kata Gatame, Flower Sweep, I-70 
Kata Gatame, From Guard, I-28 
Kata Gatame, From Mount, E-16 
Kata Gatame, Stabilizing, C-8 
Kata Gatame, Striking From, C-54 
Key Lock, Basic, From Guard, I-50 
Key Lock, Counter to, Grab Opponent, J-45 
Key Lock, Counter to, Grab Self, J-45 
Key Lock, Counter to, Roll, J-45 
Key Lock, Defense Against, From Mount, In, F22 
Key Lock, Defense Against, From Mount, Out, F22 
Key lock, Far High, From Modified Scarf Hold, C-38 
Key Lock, Far Low, From Cross Side, C-40 
Key lock, Far, From Knee on Stomach, C-48 
Key Lock, From Mount, E-22 
Key Lock, From Mount, He Pushes Knee, E-22 
Key Lock, From Two Hands Arm Bar, From Guard, I-50 
Key Lock, He Sits back, From Guard, I-52 
Key Lock, vs. Guillotine, From Guard, I-52 
Key Lock, With Leg, From Scarf Hold, C-36 
Kick, Blocking, B-11 
Kick, He Resists Arm Bar, E-28 
Kicking, From Closed Guard, I-78 
Kicking, From Open Guard, I-80 
Knee Bar, Avoiding From Back Mount, G-6 
Knee Bar, Back Mount, Defensive Against, H-4 
Knee Bar, Counter, Figure Four, J-60 
Knee Bar, Counter, Kick Away, J-60 
Knee Bar, From Knee on Stomach, C-50 
Knee Bar, Inside, From Guard Pass, J-58 
Knee Bar, Outside, From Guard Pass, J-58 
Knee Bar, Outside, Underarm Traps, From Guard Pass, J-58 
Knee Bar, Rolling, A-42 
Knee Bar, Rolling, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34 
Knee Bar, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54 
Knee Between Legs Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-22 
Knee Between Legs, Passing Closed Guard, J-16 
Knee Elongation, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54 
Knee on Stomach, Arm Bar, Near, C-46 
Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Guard, D-30 
Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Half Guard, D-30 
Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Sweep, D-30 
Knee on Stomach, Defensive Position Against, D-5 
Knee on Stomach, High, Getting from the Side, C-24 
Knee on Stomach, Low, Getting from the Side, C-24 
Knee on Stomach, Stabilizing, C-16 
Knee on Stomach, Striking From, C-54 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Arm Bar, Across, C-48 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Arm Bar, Far, C-46 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Forearm Lock, C-48 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Key lock, Far, C-48 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Knee Bar into Toe Hold, C-50 
Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Knee Bar, C-50 
Knee Strike, From Head Behind, A-95 
Knee Strike, From Head to Chest, A-95 
Knee Strike, From Plum Position, A-95 
Knee Strike, From Standing Stance, A-94 
Knee Submission, Counter to Grab Ankles Sweep, J-48 
Knee, Blocking, B-11

L

Leg Bar, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18 
Leg Kick, Blocking, B-10 
Leg Lace, Defense Against a Front Suplex, B-34 
Leg Locks, see Foot Lock 
Heel Hook, Toe Hold, Knee Bar Leg Sweep, From Head Behind, A-58 
Leg Sweep, From Head to Chest, A-52 
Leg Throw, From High Tie Up, A-36 
Lift Sweep, Sideways, From Guard, I-76 
Low Tie Up, Drop Seio Nage, A-46 
Low Tie Up, Harai Goshi, A-46 
Low Tie Up, O Goshi, A-46 
Low Tie Up, Striking, A-44 
Low Tie Up, Training (Pummeling), A-44 
Lunge Backfist, From Standing Stance, A-88 
Lunge Reverse Punch, From Standing Stance, A-88 
Lunge, From Standing Stance, A-88 

M 

Magic Circle, K-28 
Maize Ball, B-9 
Monkey Drill, K-36 
Mount , Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Top, E-26 
Mount Attempt, Escapes During, Half Guard, D-14 
Mount Attempt, Escapes During, Reroll, D-14 
Mount, Defense Against, Elbow Escape Theory, F-10 
Mount, Defense Against, Elbow-Umpa #1 and #2 F-12 
Mount, Defense Against, Grab Armpits, Forward to Hip Lock, F-16 
Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Heel Hook, F-14 
Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Open Guard, F-14 
Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Push back to Heel Hook, F-16 
Mount, Defense Against, Heel Scoop to Half Guard, F-10 
Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Palm Grip, F-26 
Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Pass Arm, F-26 
Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Roll to Guard, F-26 
Mount, Defense Against, Key Lock, In, F-22 
Mount, Defense Against, Key Lock, Out, F-22 
Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Hand Traps, F-24 
Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Elbow Traps, F-24 
Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Frame, F-24 
Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm bar, Pass Leg, F-20 
Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm Bar, Roll, F-20 
Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm Bar, Spin, F-20 
Mount, Defense Against, Umpa Theory, F-6 
Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Choke, F-8 
Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Grab, F-8 
Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Punches, F-8 
Mount, Defense Against, Umpa-Elbow, F-12 
Mount, Defensive Position Against, F-3 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Counter Counters, C-34 
Mount, Getting from the Side, He Rolls You, C-28 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Foot Pop, C-32 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Foot Sneak, C-32 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Forearm Pop, C-30 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Slam, C-30 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, C-30 
Mount, Getting from the Side, Leg Over, C-28 
Mount, Maintaining, He Bear Hugs, E-6 
Mount, Maintaining, He Grabs Powerfully, E-6 
Mount, Maintaining, He is Huge, E-8 
Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Chest, E-4 
Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Knee, E-4 
Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Stomach, E-4 
Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes your Pelvis, E-10 
Mount, Maintaining, He Rolls Over, E-8 
Mount, Maintaining, He Sits Up, E-6 
Mount, Maintaining, He Traps your Leg, E-12 
Mount, Maintaining, He Tries the Elbow Escape, E-10 
Mount, Maintaining, He Tries to Bridge, E-10 
Mount, Reasons for Effectiveness, E-3 
Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, He Crosses Feet, F-4 
Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, He Grapevines, F-4 
Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, His Knees Are Up, F-4 
Mount, Striking From, E-14 
Mount, Striking From, E-14 
Mount, Submission From, Triangle, E-20 
Mount, Submission From, Cross Choke, Entry #1, E-18 
Mount, Submission From, Cross Choke, Entry #2, E-18 
Mount, Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Bottom, E-26 
Mount, Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Top Under Arm, E-26 
Mount, Submission From, Fist Choke, E-16 
Mount, Submission From, Kata Gatame, E-16 
Mount, Submission From, Key Lock, E-22 
Mount, Submission From, Key Lock, He Pushes Knee, E-22 
Mount, Submission From, Scissor with Sleeve, E-18 
Mount, Submission From, Scissor, E-16 
Mount, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, E-24 
Mount, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, More Stable, E-24 
Mount, Submission From, Triangle Roll, E-21 
Movement, Importance in Open Guard, I-14

N

Neck Crank #1, Four Corner, Submission From, C-42 
Neck Crank #2, Four Corner, Submission From, C-42 
Neck Crank, from Guard, I-30 
Neck Crank, Submission from Scarf Hold, C-36 
Neck Crank/Shoulder Lock, from Closed Guard, I-30 
Neck Cranks, Warning, I-28 
Neck, Warming Up ad Training Muscles, K-38 

O 

O Goshi, From Low Tie Up, A-46 
On the Wall, Driving to, A-48 
On the Wall, Foot Sweep, A-48 
On the Wall, Single Leg, A-48 
On the Wall, Snatch Double Leg, A-48 
On the Wall, Striking, A-48 
Open Guard, Defense Against Both Arms Past, D-20 
Open Guard as an Aspect of Defense, B-14 
Open Guard Position, I-3 
Open Guard Positions, I-10 
Open Guard, Defense Against Mount, F-14 
Open Guard, Kata Gatame, defense Against, D-18 
Open Guard, Maintaining, I-12 
Open Guard, Maintaining, If-Then, I-18 to 21 
Open Guard, Movement, I-14 
Open Guard, Posting, I-16 
Open Guard, Roll to, Defensive Against Back Mount, , H-4 
Open Guard, Standing Up From, I-26 
Open Guard, Striking From, I-80 
Open Guard, Submission From, Heel Hook, I-54 
Open Guard, Submission From, Knee Bar, I-56 
Open Guard, Submission From, Shoulder Lock, High, I-52 
Open Guard, Submission From, Triangle into Roll, I-42 
Open Guard, Submission From, Triangle, I-38 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Broom Sweep, I-76 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Flower, Standing, I-68 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Grab Ankle Sweep, I-74 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Grab Ankles Sweep, I-74 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Lift, Sideways, I-76 
Open Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Scissor, I-66 
Overhand Right, Standing Stance, A-82


----------



## Blindside

I've got this book, it is a constant reference to me.  It always gives me something to work on, and a cheat sheet if I get stuck somewhere.

Laont


----------



## sammy3170

> _Originally posted by BIG Sean Madigan _
> 
> *Hey all,
> 
> The Fighter's notebook is, at least to me, the most comprehensive book on martial arts ever put together.
> 
> You can get the Fighter's Notebook at amazon.com
> 
> In case you were wondering what it covers...here is a glance at SOME of it's index:
> 
> 
> A
> 
> Achilles Lock, From Scramble, J-50
> Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to,Figure Four, J-54
> Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-54
> Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Knee Bar, J-54
> Ankle Lock Counter, Counter to, Knee Elongation, J-54
> Ankle Lock Counter, Cross Ankle Lock, J-52
> Ankle Lock Counter, Flex and Extend Foot, J-52
> Ankle Lock Counter, Go Around Knee, J-52
> Ankle Lock Counter, Go Over Knee, J-52
> Ankle Lock Counter, Inside Heel Hook, J-52
> Ankle Lock, Counter to Grab Ankles Sweep, J-48
> Ankle Lock, Cross, Ankle Lock Counter, J-52
> Ankle Lock, From Closed Guard Pass, J-50
> Ankle Lock, From Passing Opened Guard, High, J-10
> Ankle Lock, From Scramble, J-50
> Arm Around Head Choke (variation), from Guard, I-36
> Arm Around Head Choke, from Guard, I-36
> Arm Bar Straight, Submission From Four Corner, C-44
> Arm Bar, Across, From Knee on Stomach, C-48
> Arm Bar, Across, From Knee on Stomach, C-48
> Arm Bar, Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, H-14
> Arm Bar, Basic Side Control, Defense Against, D-16
> Arm Bar, Cross Body Position, Defense Against, D-24
> Arm Bar, Defense Against, Grab Biceps & Stack, J-42
> Arm Bar, Defense Against, Grab Head & Stack, J-42
> Arm Bar, Double, Defense Against, J-42
> Arm Bar, Falling, Bottom, From Mount, E-26
> Arm Bar, Falling, Top Under Arm, From Mount, E-26
> Arm Bar, Falling, Top, From Mount, E-26
> Arm Bar, Far Straight, From Cross Side, C-40
> Arm Bar, Far, From Knee on Stomach, C-46
> Arm Bar, Far, From Triangle I-42
> Arm Bar, Figure Four, From Guard, I-46
> Arm Bar, Follow Up to Flower, I-72
> Arm Bar, From Back Mount, G-20
> Arm Bar, From Triangle, From Guard, I-42
> Arm Bar, He Moves: Circles, From Guard, I-48
> Arm Bar, He Moves: Forward, From Guard, I-48
> Arm Bar, He Moves: Stands, From Guard, I-48
> Arm Bar, He Resists, Low Squeeze Lock on Elbow, E-32
> Arm Bar, He Resists, Triangle, E-30
> Arm Bar, He Resists: Figure Four Wrist, E-28
> Arm Bar, He Resists: Forearm Lock, E-28
> Arm Bar, He Resists: Get Back, E-30
> Arm Bar, He Resists: High Squeeze Lock on Elbow, E-32
> Arm Bar, He Resists: Kick, E-28
> Arm Bar, He Resists: Kicking, E-32
> Arm Bar, Headlock Defense, Ground, Chin and Leg In, D-10
> Arm Bar, Headlock Defense, Ground, D-6
> Arm Bar, Hip Lift, From Guard, I-44
> Arm Bar, Hip Spin #1, From Guard, I-44
> Arm Bar, Hip Spin #2, From Guard, I-44
> Arm Bar, Near, From Knee on Stomach, C-46
> Arm Bar, Near, From Modified Scarf Hold, C-38
> Arm Bar, Near, From Triangle, I-42
> Arm Bar, Two Hands, From Guard, I-50
> Arm Bar, Using Leg, From Scarf Hold, C-36
> Arm Behind Head Choke, From Guard, I-34
> Armlock, Against a Headlock, Upright, B-38
> Axe Kick, Rear Leg, Standing Stance, A-70
> 
> B
> 
> Back Mount from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Ankle Lock, H-16
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Arm Bar, H-14
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Lock Ankle, H-16
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Half Guard, H-18
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, defense Against, Roll, H-14
> Back Mount Facing Ceiling, Defense Against, Side Control, H-18
> Back Mount Position, Facing Ceiling, G-3
> Back Mount Position, Facing Floor, G-3
> Back Mount, Defense Against, Arched, Free leg, H-12
> Back Mount, Defense Against, Flattened, Half Guard, H-12
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Half Guard, H-6
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Knee Bar, H-4
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Over the Top to Side, H-6
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Roll to Open Guard, H-4
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Roll to Side Control, H-4
> Back Mount, Defensive Against, Scissor Legs to Escape, H-8
> Back Mount, Defensive Position Against, H-3
> Back Mount, Facing Floor to Facing Ceiling, G-4
> Back Mount, Getting from Mount, G-4
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Flat, G-4
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, G-6
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Roll Front, G-8
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Roll Sideways, G-6
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Rollback, G-8
> Back Mount, Inserting Hooks from Knees, Snap Over, G-8
> Back Mount, Striking From, G-18
> Back Mount, Submission From, Arm Bar, G-20
> Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke into Arm Bar, G-22
> Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke Leg Assists, G-22
> Back Mount, Submission From, Collar Choke, G-22
> Back Mount, Submission From, Triangle, G-20
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Breaking the Grip, B-30
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Breaking Grip, Follow-Ups, B-30
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Flip, B-32
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Rolling Knee Bar , B-34
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Shoulder Lock, B-32
> Back Suplex, Defense Against, Toss, B-32
> Bahiana, Basic, A-22
> Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Arm Bar, D-16
> Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Go to Back, D-16
> Basic Side Control, Defense Against, Guard, D-16
> Basic Side Control, Stabilizing, C-6
> Basic Side Control, Striking From, C-53
> Bear Drill, K-36
> Bear Hug from Head Behind, A-60
> Bear Hug, Head Behind, A-58
> Block, Standing Stance, B-12
> Blocking Kick, B-11
> Blocking Knee with Takedown, B-11
> Blocking Knee, B-11
> Blocking Leg Kick, B-10
> Blocking Movement, Standing Stance, B-13
> Bob, B-6
> Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Closed Guard, D-20
> Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Go to Back, D-22
> Both Arms Past, Defense Against, Open Guard, D-20
> Both Arms Past, Stabilizing, C-10
> Both Arms Past, Striking From, C-52
> Bridging, Avoid, B-3
> Broom Sweep, From Guard, I-76
> Bunny Hops, K-32
> 
> C
> 
> Car Tire, Conditioning Shin, A-73
> Car Tire, Footwork, B-9
> Chest to Chest Sweep, Follow Up, Key Lock, I-52
> Chest to Chest Sweep, From Guard, I-62
> Choke, From Cross Side, C-40
> Choke, From Four Corner, Neck Crank Follow Up, C-44
> Choke into Arm Bar, From Back Mount, G-22
> Choke, Rear Naked, Basic, G-10
> Choke, Rear Naked, Facing Ceiling, G-10
> Choke, Rear Naked, Facing Floor, G-10
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Counter Wrist Grab, G-14
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Dig, G-14
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Drives back #1, G-16
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Drives Back #2, G-16
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Grabs your Arm, G-16
> Choke, Rear Naked, He Resists, Wrist Grab, G-14
> Choke, Rear Naked, One Arm, G-12
> Choke, Rear Naked, Safety Warning, G-12
> Choke, Sprawl and, Defense Against Double Leg, B-18
> Class Format, K-58
> Classical Guard, Closed Guard to, I-4
> Classical Guard, I-5
> Clinch Position, Head Behind, A-7
> Clinch Position, Head to Chest, A-6
> Clinching, see Closing the Distance
> Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #1, I-8
> Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #2, I-10
> Close Guard, Closed Guard to, Entrance #3, I-10
> Closed Guard from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60
> Closed Guard Position, I-3
> Closed Guard, Against a Sprawl, A-32
> Closed Guard, Both Arms past, Defense Against, D-20
> Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Head, J-68
> Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Sleeve, J-68
> Closed Guard, Countering Grabs, Wrist, J-68
> Closed Guard, Defensive Position Against, J-3
> Closed Guard, Drop to from High Tie Up, A-36
> Closed Guard, From Half Guard, I-58
> Closed Guard, Striking From Within, J-66
> Closed Guard, Striking From, I-78
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Around Choke (var), I-36
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Far Arm Bar, From Triangle I-42
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Figure Four Arm Bar, I-46
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves, Circles, I-48
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves Forward, I-48
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, He Moves, Stands, I-48
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Lift, I-44
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Spin #1, I-44
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Hip Spin #2, I-44
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Near Arm Bar, From Triangle I-42
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Bar, Two Hands, I-50
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Behind Head Choke, I-34
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Cross Choke, I-34
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Guillotine, I-28
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Kata Gatame, I-28
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, Basic, I-50
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, From Arm Bar, I-50
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, He Sits Back, I-52
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Key Lock, vs. Guillotine, I-52
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Neck Crank, I-30
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Neck Crank/Shoulder Lock, I-30
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Scissor Choke, I-32
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Squeeze Lock, I-56
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle Counter Counter, I-40
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle he Resists, I-40
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle into Arm bar, I-42
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle vs. Knee Grab, I-38
> Closed Guard, Submission From, Triangle, I-38
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal from, Chest to Chest, I-62
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Elevator, I-64
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower Follow Up, I-72
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, Kata Gatame, I-70
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, I-68
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, Flower, No Leg, I-68
> Closed Guard, Sweeps and Reversal From, to Back, I-62
> Closing the Distance, Advanced Training, A-14
> Closing the Distance, Against a Jab, A-12
> Closing the Distance, Against a Roundhouse, A-12
> Closing the Distance, Against a Southpaw, A-12
> Closing the Distance, Basic, A-8
> Closing the Distance, Intermediate Training, A-14
> Closing the Distance, Rush, A-8
> Closing the Distance, With a Kick, A-10
> Closing the Distance, With a Skip Kick, A-10
> Coil Arm Lock, see Key Lock Collar
> Collar Choke Leg Assists, From Back Mount, G-22
> Collar Choke, From Back Mount, G-22
> Conditioning, As an Aspect of Defense, B-2
> Contents, x Crab, B-14
> Cradle Defense, Triangle, D-22
> Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Arm Bar, D-24
> Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Get to Knees, D-24
> Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Guard, D-24
> Cross Body Position, Defense Against, Half Guard, D-24
> Cross Choke, Defense Against, Counter Choke, J-40
> Cross Choke, Defense Against, Grab, J-40
> Cross Choke, Defense Against, Swim, J-40
> Cross Choke, Entry #1, From Mount, E-18
> Cross Choke, Entry #2, From Mount, E-18
> Cross Choke, from Guard, I-34
> Cross Side, Defensive Position Against, D-4
> Cross Side, Stabilizing, C-12
> Cross Side, Submission from, Arm Bar, Far Straight, C-40
> Cross Side, Submission from, Choke, C-40
> Cross Side, Submission from, Key Lock, Far Low, C-40
> Crucifix, Pancake Into, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24
> 
> D
> 
> Defense against Throws, General Principles, B-28
> Defense, Arm Blocking As an Aspect of, B-10
> Defense, Conditioning As an Aspect of, B-2
> Defense, Distance As an Aspect of, B-5
> Defense, Leg Blocking As an Aspect of, B-10
> Defense, Movement As an Aspect of, B-6
> Defense, Range As an Aspect of, B-14
> Defense, Shelling As an Aspect of, B-14
> Defense, Standing Stance as an Aspect of, B-4
> Double Ankle Pick, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60
> Double Arm Dar, Defense Against, J-42
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor Reversal A, A-27
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor Reversal B, A-27
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Single Standing, A-27
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Standing, A-25
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Forward Foot Traps, A-25
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Forward Hand Traps, A-25
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Over Your Top, A-26
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Roll, A-26
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Sideways, A-24
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Spin Behind, A-24
> Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Throw By, A-24
> Double Leg Takedown Basic, A-22
> Double Leg Takedown, Common Mistakes, A-20
> Double Leg Takedown, From High Tie Up, A-35
> Double Leg Takedown, Steps, A-20
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Elevator Over, B-22
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Elevator Sideways, B-22
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Guillotine with Guard, B-20
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Guillotine, B-20
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Pancake into Crucifix, B-24
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Pancake into Scarf, B-24
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Snap Down, B-16
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Choke, B-18
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Crossface, B-18
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl and Go to Back, B-19
> Double Leg, Defense Against, Sprawl, B-18
> Drop Seio Nage, From Low Tie Up, A-46
> E
> 
> Elbow Escape Theory, F-10
> Elbow Escape, Heel Scoop to Half Guard, F-10
> Elbow Strike, Basic, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Elbow Strike, Combinations, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Elbow Strike, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Elbow Strike, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Elbow Strike, Jumping, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Elbow Strike, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Elbow Strike, Upward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Elbows to Thigh Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-24
> Elbows to Thighs, Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, J-22
> Elbow-Umpa #1, Mount, Defense Against, F-12
> Elbow-Umpa #2, Mount, Defense Against, F-12
> Elevator Over, Defense Against Double Leg, B-22
> Elevator Sideways, Defense Against Double Leg, B-22
> Elevator Sweep, from Guard, I-64
> Elevator Sweep, from Guard, One Knee Up, I-64
> Elevator Throw, From High Tie Up, A-36
> Elevator, Inserting an, I-64
> 
> F
> 
> Falling, Backward, K-50
> Falling, Forward, K-52
> Falling, Sideways, K-52
> Fight, Steps in a Real, iv Fist Choke, From Mount, E-16
> Fist, Striking Surface of, A-84
> Fist, Wrapping, A-86
> Flip, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32
> Flower Follow Ups, Arm Bar, I-72
> Flower Follow Ups, Maintain Flower, I-72
> Flower Follow Ups, Triangle, I-73
> Flower Sweep, From Guard, I-68
> Flower Sweep, From Standing, From Guard, I-68
> Flower Sweep, No Leg, From Guard, I-68
> Flower Sweep, From Kata Gatame, From guard, I-70
> Flying Arm Bar, From High Tie Up, A-40
> Flying Triangle, From High Tie Up, A-40
> Foot Sweep, From On the Wall, A-48
> Footwork, Lunge, A-88
> Footwork, Rules of Movement, B-8
> Footwork, Step Drag, A-78
> Forearm Lock, From Knee on Stomach, C-48
> Forearm Lock, He Resists Arm Bar, E-28
> Forward Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90
> Four Corner, Defense Against, Back Door Escape, D-28
> Four Corner, Defense Against, Raise Head, D-28
> Four Corner, Defense Against, Roll, D-26
> Four Corner, Defense Against, Swing to Guard, D-26
> Four Corner, Defense Against, Switch Base to Side Control, D-28
> Four Corner, Stabilizing, C-14
> Four Corner, Striking From, C-54
> Four Corner, Submission From, Neck Crank #1, C-42
> Four Corner, Submission From, Neck Crank #2, C-42
> Four Corner, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, C-44
> Four Corner, Submission From, Choke, C-44
> Four Corner, Submission From, Get Back, C-44
> Four Corner, Submission From, Shoulder Lock, C-42
> Front Kick, From Feet Together, A-68
> Front Kick, Lead Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68
> Front Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68
> Front Suplex, Defense Against, Leg Lace, B-34
> Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag Arms Inside, B-36
> Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag Arms Outside, B-36
> Front Suplex, Defense Against, Sag, B-36
> 
> G
> 
> Go to Closed Guard, Submission From, Arm Around Choke, I-36
> Go to Back, Against a Sprawl, A-32
> Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, D-28
> Go to Back, Defense Against Basic Side Control, D-16
> Go to Back, Defense Against Both Arms past, D-22
> Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, Back Door, D-28
> Go to Back, Defense Against Four Corner, Swing, D-26
> Go to Back, From (Half) Guard, I-62
> Go to Back, From (Half) Guard, I-62
> Go to Back, He Resists Arm Bar, E-30
> Go to Back, Sprawl and, Defense Against Double Leg, B-19
> Go to Back, Submission From Four Corner, C-44
> Grab Ankle Sweep, From Guard, I-74
> Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Maintain Base, J-46
> Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Ankle Lock, J-48
> Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Knee, J-48
> Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips to Side Control, J-48
> Grab Ankles Sweep, Counter to, Raise Hips, J-46
> Grab Ankles Sweep, From Guard, I-74
> Guard, Closed to Classical Guard, Entrance #1, I-4
> Guard, Closed to Classical Guard, Entrance #2 and #3, I-8
> Guard, Defense Against Basic Side Control, D-16
> Guard, Defense Against Cross Body Position, D-24
> Guard, Defense Against Knee on Stomach, D-30
> Guard, see also Classical Guard
> Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, Elevator, One Knee Up, I-64
> Guards, Defense Against Single Leg, B-26
> Guidelines for Use of Manual, viii Guillotine Counter Counter, From Standing, A-38
> Guillotine Entry #1, From Standing, A-38
> Guillotine Entry #2, From Standing, A-38
> Guillotine with Guard, From Standing, Defense Against, B-20
> Guillotine, Defense Against Double Leg, B-20
> Guillotine, Defense Against Key Lock, From Guard, I-52
> Guillotine, Defense Against, Basic, From Standing, B-42
> Guillotine, Defense Against, From Closed Guard, Forearm, J-36
> Guillotine, Defense Against, From Closed Guard, Shoulder, J-36
> Guillotine, Defense Against, From Standing, Cradle, B-42
> Guillotine, Defense Against, From Standing, Slam, B-42
> Guillotine, From Guard, I-28
> 
> H
> 
> Half Guard to Back Mount, by Lifting, I-60
> Half Guard to back, I-62
> Half Guard to Closed Guard by Lifting, I-60
> Half Guard to Closed Guard, I-58
> Half Guard to Side Control, by Lifting, I-60
> Half Guard, Defense Against Back Mount Facing Ceiling, H-18
> Half Guard, Defense Against Cross Body Position, D-24
> Half Guard, Defense Against Knee on Stomach, D-30
> Half Guard, Defense Against Mount Heel Scoop, F-10
> Half Guard, Defensive Against Back Mount, H-10
> Half Guard, Escapes During Mount Attempt, D-14
> Half Guard, Passing, Post and Pop, J-24
> Half Guard, Passing, Push, J-24
> Half Guard, Submission From, Ankle Lock, I-56
> Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Back, by Lifting, I-60
> Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Back, I-62
> Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Guard, by Lifting, I-60
> Half Guard, Sweeps & Reversals From, to Side, by Lifting, I-60
> Hammer Lock , Headlock Defense From Ground, Chin In, D-8
> Hand to Floor, Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, J-20
> Harai Goshi, From Low Tie Up, A-46
> Head Behind, From Bear Hug, A-58
> Head Behind, Knee Strike, A-95
> Head Behind, Leg Sweep, A-58
> Head Behind, Stomp, A-96
> Head Behind, Throw By Sitting, A-58
> Head Movement, B-6
> Head Scissor , Headlock Defense, From Ground, D-6
> Head Scissors, Defense Against, Body Bent, Move Across, J-26
> Head Scissors, Defense Against, Body Rigid, Step Across, J-26
> Head Scissors, Defense Against, Step Across, J-26
> Head to Chest Throw by Lifting, A-52
> Head to Chest, Hip Throw, A-52
> Head to Chest, Knee Strike, A-95
> Head to Chest, Leg Sweep, A-52
> Head to Chest, Stomp, A-96
> Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Sideways, A-53
> Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Souplesse, A-53
> Head to Chest, Throw by Lifting, Suplex, A-53
> Headlock Defense, ground, Basic, into Arm Bar, D-6
> Headlock Defense, ground, Basic, into Head Scissor, D-6
> Headlock Defense, ground, Chin In Leg In, into Arm Bar, D-10
> Headlock defense, ground, Chin In Leg In, Knee Lift, D-10
> Headlock defense, ground, Chin In, into Hammer Lock, D-8
> Heel Hook, Counter Counter, J-56
> Heel Hook, Counter to Scissor Sweep, J-46
> Heel Hook, Counter, J-56
> Heel Hook, Defense Against Mount, Waist, F-14
> Heel Hook, Defense Against Mount, Armpits, F-16
> Heel Hook, Defense Against Total Hold Down, F-18
> Heel Hook, Force From Open Guard, I-54
> Heel Hook, From Guard Pass, J-56
> Heel Hook, From Open Guard, Counter, J-64
> Heel Hook, From Open Guard, I-54
> Heel Hook, From Standing, Passing Opened Guard, High, J-10
> Heel Hook, Inside, Ankle Lock Counter, J-52
> Heel Hook, Submission from the Side, C-34
> Heel Hook, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54
> Heel Hook, Warning, I-51
> High Tie Up, Double Leg Takedown, A-35
> High Tie Up, Drop to Guard, A-36
> High Tie Up, Elevator Throw, A-36
> High Tie Up, Flying Arm Bar, A-40
> High Tie Up, Flying Triangle, A-40
> High Tie Up, Guillotine Counter Counter, A-38
> High Tie Up, Guillotine Entry #1 and #2 A-38
> High Tie Up, Leg Throw, A-36
> High Tie Up, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42
> High Tie Up, Striking, A-34
> High Tie Up, Training, A-34
> Hip Lock, Defense Against Mount, , F-16
> Hip Lock, Submission from the Side, C-34
> Hip Throw, From Head to Chest, A-52
> Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Hook Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70
> Hook Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Hook, Palm Heel, A-85
> Hook, Standing Stance, A-80
> 
> J
> 
> Jab, Palm Heel, A-85
> Jab, Standing Stance, A-78
> 
> K
> 
> Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount , Palm Grip, F-26
> Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount, Pass Arm, F-26
> Kata Gatame, Defense Against From Mount, Roll to Guard, F-26
> Kata Gatame, defense Against, Grab Leg, D-18
> Kata Gatame, Defense Against, J-38
> Kata Gatame, Defense Against, Open Guard, D-18
> Kata Gatame, Flower Sweep, I-70
> Kata Gatame, From Guard, I-28
> Kata Gatame, From Mount, E-16
> Kata Gatame, Stabilizing, C-8
> Kata Gatame, Striking From, C-54
> Key Lock, Basic, From Guard, I-50
> Key Lock, Counter to, Grab Opponent, J-45
> Key Lock, Counter to, Grab Self, J-45
> Key Lock, Counter to, Roll, J-45
> Key Lock, Defense Against, From Mount, In, F22
> Key Lock, Defense Against, From Mount, Out, F22
> Key lock, Far High, From Modified Scarf Hold, C-38
> Key Lock, Far Low, From Cross Side, C-40
> Key lock, Far, From Knee on Stomach, C-48
> Key Lock, From Mount, E-22
> Key Lock, From Mount, He Pushes Knee, E-22
> Key Lock, From Two Hands Arm Bar, From Guard, I-50
> Key Lock, He Sits back, From Guard, I-52
> Key Lock, vs. Guillotine, From Guard, I-52
> Key Lock, With Leg, From Scarf Hold, C-36
> Kick, Blocking, B-11
> Kick, He Resists Arm Bar, E-28
> Kicking, From Closed Guard, I-78
> Kicking, From Open Guard, I-80
> Knee Bar, Avoiding From Back Mount, G-6
> Knee Bar, Back Mount, Defensive Against, H-4
> Knee Bar, Counter, Figure Four, J-60
> Knee Bar, Counter, Kick Away, J-60
> Knee Bar, From Knee on Stomach, C-50
> Knee Bar, Inside, From Guard Pass, J-58
> Knee Bar, Outside, From Guard Pass, J-58
> Knee Bar, Outside, Underarm Traps, From Guard Pass, J-58
> Knee Bar, Rolling, A-42
> Knee Bar, Rolling, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34
> Knee Bar, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54
> Knee Between Legs Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-22
> Knee Between Legs, Passing Closed Guard, J-16
> Knee Elongation, to Counter Ankle Lock, J-54
> Knee on Stomach, Arm Bar, Near, C-46
> Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Guard, D-30
> Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Half Guard, D-30
> Knee on Stomach, Defense Against, Sweep, D-30
> Knee on Stomach, Defensive Position Against, D-5
> Knee on Stomach, High, Getting from the Side, C-24
> Knee on Stomach, Low, Getting from the Side, C-24
> Knee on Stomach, Stabilizing, C-16
> Knee on Stomach, Striking From, C-54
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Arm Bar, Across, C-48
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Arm Bar, Far, C-46
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Forearm Lock, C-48
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Key lock, Far, C-48
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Knee Bar into Toe Hold, C-50
> Knee on Stomach, Submission From, Knee Bar, C-50
> Knee Strike, From Head Behind, A-95
> Knee Strike, From Head to Chest, A-95
> Knee Strike, From Plum Position, A-95
> Knee Strike, From Standing Stance, A-94
> Knee Submission, Counter to Grab Ankles Sweep, J-48
> Knee, Blocking, B-11
> 
> L
> 
> Leg Bar, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18
> Leg Kick, Blocking, B-10
> Leg Lace, Defense Against a Front Suplex, B-34
> Leg Locks, see Foot Lock
> Heel Hook, Toe Hold, Knee Bar Leg Sweep, From Head Behind, A-58
> Leg Sweep, From Head to Chest, A-52
> Leg Throw, From High Tie Up, A-36
> Lift Sweep, Sideways, From Guard, I-76
> Low Tie Up, Drop Seio Nage, A-46
> Low Tie Up, Harai Goshi, A-46
> Low Tie Up, O Goshi, A-46
> Low Tie Up, Striking, A-44
> Low Tie Up, Training (Pummeling), A-44
> Lunge Backfist, From Standing Stance, A-88
> Lunge Reverse Punch, From Standing Stance, A-88
> Lunge, From Standing Stance, A-88
> 
> M
> 
> Magic Circle, K-28
> Maize Ball, B-9
> Monkey Drill, K-36
> Mount , Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Top, E-26
> Mount Attempt, Escapes During, Half Guard, D-14
> Mount Attempt, Escapes During, Reroll, D-14
> Mount, Defense Against, Elbow Escape Theory, F-10
> Mount, Defense Against, Elbow-Umpa #1 and #2 F-12
> Mount, Defense Against, Grab Armpits, Forward to Hip Lock, F-16
> Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Heel Hook, F-14
> Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Open Guard, F-14
> Mount, Defense Against, Grab Waist, Push back to Heel Hook, F-16
> Mount, Defense Against, Heel Scoop to Half Guard, F-10
> Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Palm Grip, F-26
> Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Pass Arm, F-26
> Mount, Defense Against, Kata Gatame, Roll to Guard, F-26
> Mount, Defense Against, Key Lock, In, F-22
> Mount, Defense Against, Key Lock, Out, F-22
> Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Hand Traps, F-24
> Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Elbow Traps, F-24
> Mount, Defense Against, Scissor Choke, Frame, F-24
> Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm bar, Pass Leg, F-20
> Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm Bar, Roll, F-20
> Mount, Defense Against, Straight Arm Bar, Spin, F-20
> Mount, Defense Against, Umpa Theory, F-6
> Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Choke, F-8
> Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Grab, F-8
> Mount, Defense Against, Umpa vs. Punches, F-8
> Mount, Defense Against, Umpa-Elbow, F-12
> Mount, Defensive Position Against, F-3
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Counter Counters, C-34
> Mount, Getting from the Side, He Rolls You, C-28
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Foot Pop, C-32
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Foot Sneak, C-32
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Forearm Pop, C-30
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, Slam, C-30
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Knee Across, C-30
> Mount, Getting from the Side, Leg Over, C-28
> Mount, Maintaining, He Bear Hugs, E-6
> Mount, Maintaining, He Grabs Powerfully, E-6
> Mount, Maintaining, He is Huge, E-8
> Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Chest, E-4
> Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Knee, E-4
> Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes Stomach, E-4
> Mount, Maintaining, He Pushes your Pelvis, E-10
> Mount, Maintaining, He Rolls Over, E-8
> Mount, Maintaining, He Sits Up, E-6
> Mount, Maintaining, He Traps your Leg, E-12
> Mount, Maintaining, He Tries the Elbow Escape, E-10
> Mount, Maintaining, He Tries to Bridge, E-10
> Mount, Reasons for Effectiveness, E-3
> Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, He Crosses Feet, F-4
> Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, He Grapevines, F-4
> Mount, Regaining Defensive Position, His Knees Are Up, F-4
> Mount, Striking From, E-14
> Mount, Striking From, E-14
> Mount, Submission From, Triangle, E-20
> Mount, Submission From, Cross Choke, Entry #1, E-18
> Mount, Submission From, Cross Choke, Entry #2, E-18
> Mount, Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Bottom, E-26
> Mount, Submission From, Falling Arm Bar, Top Under Arm, E-26
> Mount, Submission From, Fist Choke, E-16
> Mount, Submission From, Kata Gatame, E-16
> Mount, Submission From, Key Lock, E-22
> Mount, Submission From, Key Lock, He Pushes Knee, E-22
> Mount, Submission From, Scissor with Sleeve, E-18
> Mount, Submission From, Scissor, E-16
> Mount, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, E-24
> Mount, Submission From, Straight Arm Bar, More Stable, E-24
> Mount, Submission From, Triangle Roll, E-21
> Movement, Importance in Open Guard, I-14
> 
> N
> 
> Neck Crank #1, Four Corner, Submission From, C-42
> Neck Crank #2, Four Corner, Submission From, C-42
> Neck Crank, from Guard, I-30
> Neck Crank, Submission from Scarf Hold, C-36
> Neck Crank/Shoulder Lock, from Closed Guard, I-30
> Neck Cranks, Warning, I-28
> Neck, Warming Up ad Training Muscles, K-38
> 
> O
> 
> O Goshi, From Low Tie Up, A-46
> On the Wall, Driving to, A-48
> On the Wall, Foot Sweep, A-48
> On the Wall, Single Leg, A-48
> On the Wall, Snatch Double Leg, A-48
> On the Wall, Striking, A-48
> Open Guard, Defense Against Both Arms Past, D-20
> Open Guard as an Aspect of Defense, B-14
> Open Guard Position, I-3
> Open Guard Positions, I-10
> Open Guard, Defense Against Mount, F-14
> Open Guard, Kata Gatame, defense Against, D-18
> Open Guard, Maintaining, I-12
> Open Guard, Maintaining, If-Then, I-18 to 21
> Open Guard, Movement, I-14
> Open Guard, Posting, I-16
> Open Guard, Roll to, Defensive Against Back Mount, , H-4
> , A-82 *



Dude, you have far too much time on your hands.  And where is P - Z.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## ace

Ithink U2 have created
the largest section in Martial Talk history.
Mod's

Am i right or wrong???


----------



## BIG Sean Madigan

Hi Sammy,

Ok dude, you wanted it, you got it.

BIG Sean

____________

P

Palm Heel, Hook, A-85 
Palm Heel, Jab, A-85 
Palm Heel, Straight Right, A-85 
Palm Heel, Uppercut, A-85 
Pancake into Crucifix, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24 
Pancake into Scarf, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24 
Parry, Standing Stance, B-12 
Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Elbows to Thighs, J-22 
Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Hand to Floor, J-20 
Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Passing Elevator, J-22 
Passing Closed Guard, Knee Between Legs, J-16 
Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Leg Bar, J-18 
Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Side Control, J-18 
Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Strikes, J-18 
Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Toe Hold, J-18 
Passing Closed Guard, Pull Head, J-12 
Passing Closed Guard, Slam, J-12 
Passing Closed Guard, With Punches, J-8 
Passing Elevator, Passing Closed Guard From Knees, J-22 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Elbow to Thigh Guard Pass, I-24 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Knee Between legs Guard Pass, I-22 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Pull Head Guard Pass (Elbows In), I-23 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Pull Head Guard Pass, I-22 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Slam Guard Pass (He Lifts), I-24 
Passing Guard, Counters to, Slam Guard Pass, I-24 
Passing Guard, Far Open Guard, J-4 
Passing Guard, Passing Legs, J-6 
Passing Half Guard, Post and Pop, J-24 
Passing Half Guard, Push, J-24 
Passing Opened Guard, High, to Falling Ankle Lock , J-10 
Passing Opened Guard, High, to Side Control, J-10 
Passing Opened Guard, High, to Standing Heel Hook, J-10 
Passing Opened Guard, Low, Jump, J-14 
Passing Opened Guard, Low, Knee pass #1, J-14 
Passing Opened Guard, Low, Knee pass #2, J-14 
Philly Shell, B-14 
Plum Position, Knee Strike From, A-95 
Positions, Posting, in Open Guard, I-16 
Pull Head Guard Pass (Elbows Tight), Defense Against, I-23 
Pull Head Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-22 
Pull Head, Passing Closed Guard, J-12 
Push Ups, K-20

R 

Range As an Aspect of Defense, B-14 
Rear Bear Hug, Double Ankle Pick, A-60 
Rear Bear Hug, Throw By Lifting, A-60 
Rear Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Right, Overhand, From Standing Stance, A-82 
Right, Straight, From Standing Stance, A-80 
Rising Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90 
Rolling Knee Bar, Basic, A-42 
Rolling Knee Bar, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34 
Rolling Knee Bar, Training, A-42 Rolling, Advanced, K-54 
Rolling, From Knees, K-54 
Rolling, From Standing, K-54 
Round Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72 

S

Safety Warning, Rear Naked Choke, G-12 
Scarf Hold Defense, Get to Knees, D-12 
Scarf Hold Defense, Ground, Similar to Head Lock Defense, D-8 
Scarf Hold Defense, Hook Leg, D-12 
Scarf Hold Defense, Roll, D-13 
Scarf Hold, Defensive Position Against, D-3 
Scarf Hold, Defensive Theory, D-13 
Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission From, Far High Key lock, C-38 
Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission From, Figure Four, C-38 
Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission from, Near Arm Bar, C-38 
Scarf Hold, Stabilizing, C-4 
Scarf Hold, Striking, C-56 
Scarf Hold, Submission from, Arm Bar-Leg, C-36 
Scarf Hold, Submission from, Key Lock-Leg, C-36 
Scarf Hold, Submission from, Neck Crank, C-36 
Scissor Choke, Arm Included, from Guard, I-32 
Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Elbow Traps, F-24 
Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Frame, F-24 
Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Hand Traps, F-24 
Scissor Choke, Defense Against, J-38 
Scissor Choke, From Guard, I-32 
Scissor Choke, From Mount, E-16 
Scissor Choke, with Gi, from Guard, I-32 
Scissor Choke, with Sleeve, From Mount, E-18 
Scissor Sweep, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-46 
Scissor Sweep, From Guard, I-66 
Section Summary, Back Mount, xiv 
Section Summary, Guard, xiv 
Section Summary, Mount, xiii 
Section Summary, Rules, xvii 
Section Summary, Side Control, xii 
Section Summary, Stand Up, xi, A-1 (attack)
Section Summary, Training, xvi 
Shelling, as an Aspect of Defense, B-14 
Shoulder lock, Against a Sprawl, A-33 
Shoulder Lock, Defense Against a Back Suplex, , B-32 
Shoulder Lock, High, From Guard, I-52 
Shoulder Lock, Submission From Four Corner, C-42 
Shrimp Drill, K-34 
Shuffle Kick, A-66 
Side Control from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60 
Side Control Positions, C-3 
Side Control Positions, Switching from One to Another, C-20 - 23 
Side Control Positions, Switching, Overview, C-18 
Side Control Positions, Switching, Overview, C-18 
Side Control, Circling, C-26 
Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Side Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70 
Side Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Avoid, A-31 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Back Sweeps, A-30 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Basic, A-30 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Far Leg Grab, A-31 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Front Sweep, A-30 
Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Lift, A-31 
Single Leg takedown, On the Wall, A-48 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, A-28 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Backdoor Reversal, A-29 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Dump, A-28 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Foot Sweep, A-29 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Hips In, A-29 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Knee Sweep, A-28 
Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Spin, A-28 
Single Leg, Defense Against, Block, B-26 
Single Leg, Defense Against, Go to Guard, B-26 
Sit Out, against a Sprawl, A-32 
Sit Ups, K-22 
Sit Ups, Partner, K-26 
Sit Ups, Standing, K-26 
Skip Kick, A-66 
Skip Rope, B-9 
Slam Guard Pass (He Lifts), Defense Against, I-24 
Slam Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-24 
Slam, Passing Closed Guard, J-12 
Sleeve Choke, Defense Against, J-38 
Slip, B-6 
Snap Down, B-16 
Snatch Double Leg, On the Wall, A-48 
Souplesse, Head to Chest, A-53 
Souplesse, Training Steps 1-5, A-54 
Spinning Elbow Strike, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Spinning Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Spinning Rear Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Spinning Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Sprawl and Choke, B-18 
Sprawl and Crossface, B-18 
Sprawl and Go to Back, B-19 
Sprawl, B-18 
Sprawl, Countering, Go to Guard, A-32 
Sprawl, Countering, His Get Back, A-32 
Sprawl, Countering, Shoulder Lock, A-33 
Sprawl, Countering, Sit Out, A-32 
Squats, K-32 
Squats, Partner, K-30 
Squats, Tension, K-28 
Squeeze Lock on Elbow, High, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32 
Squeeze Lock on Elbow, Low, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32 
Squeeze Lock on Knee, Facing Forward, From Guard Pass, J-62 
Squeeze Lock on Knee, From Guard Pass, J-62 
Squeeze Lock on Knee, With Shin, From Guard Pass, J-62 
Stand Up Defense, Training For, Advanced, B-44 
Stand Up Defense, Training For, Beginner, B-44 
Standing Headlock, Bent Over, Defense Against, Roll, B-40 
Standing Headlock, Bent Over, Defense Against, Suplex, B-40 
Standing Headlock, Upright, Defense Against, B-38 
Standing Stance Kick, Blocking, B-11 
Standing Stance, A-3 
Standing Stance, As an Aspect of Defense, B-4 
Standing Stance, Axe Kick, Rear Leg, A-70 
Standing Stance, Block, B-12 
Standing Stance, Blocking Movement, B-13 
Standing Stance, Details, A-4 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Basic, A-92 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Combinations, A-93 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Downward, A-92 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Forward, A-92 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Jumping, A-93 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Spinning, A-93 
Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Upward, A-92 
Standing Stance, Forward Head Butt, A-90 
Standing Stance, Front Kick, Lead Leg, A-68 
Standing Stance, Front Kick, Lead Leg, A-68 
Standing Stance, Front Kick, Rear Leg, A-68 
Standing Stance, Front Kick, Rear Leg, A-68 
Standing Stance, Hook Kick, A-64 
Standing Stance, Hook Kick, Rear Leg, A-70 
Standing Stance, Hook Palm Heel, A-85 
Standing Stance, Hook, A-80 
Standing Stance, Jab Palm Heel, A-85 
Standing Stance, Jab, A-78 
Standing Stance, Knee Strike, A-94 
Standing Stance, Knee, Blocking, B-11 
Standing Stance, Leg Kick, Blocking, B-10 
Standing Stance, Lunge Backfist, A-88 
Standing Stance, Lunge, A-88 
Standing Stance, Overhand Right, A-82 
Standing Stance, Parry, B-12 
Standing Stance, Reverse Punch, A-88 
Standing Stance, Rising Head Butt, A-90 
Standing Stance, Round Kick Rear Leg, A-72 
Standing Stance, Round Kick, A-64 
Standing Stance, Side Kick, A-64 
Standing Stance, Side Kick, Rear Leg, A-70 
Standing Stance, Spinning Hook Kick, A-76 
Standing Stance, Spinning Rear Kick, A-76 
Standing Stance, Spinning Side Kick, A-76 
Standing Stance, Step Drag, A-78 
Standing Stance, Straight Right Palm Heel, A-85 
Standing Stance, Straight Right, A-80 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Downward, A-74 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Forward, A-75 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Lead 45, A-74 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Lead Back, A-75 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear 45, A-74 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear Behind, A-75 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear Leg, A-72 
Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Switch off, A-75 
Standing Stance, Uppercut Left, A-82 
Standing Stance, Uppercut Palm Heel, A-85 
Standing Stance, Uppercut Right, A-82 
Standing Submission, Armlock, Against a Headlock, B-38 
Standing Submission, Flying Arm Bar, A-40 
Standing Submission, Flying Triangle, A-40 
Standing Submission, Guillotine Counter Counter, A-38 
Standing Submission, Guillotine Entry #1, A-38 
Standing Submission, Guillotine Entry #2, A-38 
Standing Up from the Ground, I-26 
Step Drag, Standing Stance, A-78 
Step Kick, A-66
STILL READING THIS????
Stomp Against a Downed Opponent, A-97 
Stomp, From Head to Chest, A-96 
Stomp. From Head Behind, A-96 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Roll, F-20 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, More Stable, E-24 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Practicing, E-24 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Pass Leg, F-20 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Spin, F-20 
Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, E-24 
Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-80 
Straight Right, Palm Heel, A-85 
Stretching, Lower Body, K-44- 49 
Stretching, Torso, K-42 
Stretching, Upper Body, K-40 
Striking, Axe Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Upward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Basic From Standing Stance, A-92 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Combinations, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-92 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Jumping, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Striking, Elbow Strike, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-93 
Striking, Fist Wrapping, A-86 
Striking, Forward, Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90 
Striking, From Kata Gatame, C-54 
Striking, From Back Mount, G-18 
Striking, From Basic Side Control, C-53 
Striking, From Both Arms Past, C-52 
Striking, From Closed Guard, I-78 
Striking, From Closed Guard, I-80 
Striking, From Four Corner, C-54 
Striking, From Head Behind, A-96 
Striking, From High Tie Up, A-34 
Striking, From Knee on Stomach, C-54 
Striking, From Low Tie Up, A-44 
Striking, From Mount, E-14 
Striking, From Mount, E-14 
Striking, From Scarf Hold, C-56 
Striking, From Within Closed Guard, J-66, J-70 
Striking, Front Kick, From Feet Together, A-68 
Striking, Front Kick, Lead Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68 
Striking, Front Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68 
Striking, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32 
Striking, Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Striking, Hook Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70 
Striking, Hook, From Standing Stance, A-80 
Striking, Jab, From Standing Stance, A-78 
Striking, Knee Strike, From Standing Stance, A-94 
Striking, Lunge Backfist, From Standing Stance, A-88 
Striking, Lunge, From Standing Stance, A-88 
Striking, On the Wall, A-48 
Striking, Overhand Right, From Standing Stance, A-82 
Striking, Palm Heel Hook, From Standing Stance, A-85 
Striking, Palm Heel Jab, From Standing Stance, A-85 
Striking, Palm Heel Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-85 
Striking, Palm Heel Uppercut, From Standing Stance, A-85 
Striking, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18 
Striking, Ranges, From Standing Stance, A-62 
Striking, Reverse Punch, From Standing Stance, A-88 
Striking, Rising Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90 
Striking, Round Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Striking, Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72 
Striking, Shuffle Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66 
Striking, Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64 
Striking, Side Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70 
Striking, Skip Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66 
Striking, Spinning Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Striking, Spinning Rear Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Striking, Spinning Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76 
Striking, Step Drag, From Standing Stance, A-78 
Striking, Step Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66 
Striking, Stomp to a Downed Opponent, A-97 
Striking, Stomp, From Head to Chest, A-96 
Striking, Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-80 
Striking, Surface of Fist, A-84 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Downward, A-74 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Forward, A-75 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Lead 45, A-74 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Lead Back, A-75 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear 45, A-74 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear Behind, A-75 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear Leg, A-72 
Striking, Thai Round Kick Switch off, A-75 
Striking, to Pass Closed Guard, J-8 
Striking, Uppercut, Left, From Standing Stance, A-82 
Striking, Uppercut, Right, From Standing Stance, A-82 
Submission from the Side, Heel Hook, C-34 
Submission from the Side, Toe Hold, C-34 
Suplex, From Head to Chest, A-53 
Sweep, Flower, From Guard, I-68 
Sweep, Flower, No Leg, From Guard, I-68 
Sweep, Flower, Standing, From Guard, I-68 
Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Maintain Base, J-46 
Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Ankle Lock, J-48 
Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Knee, J-48 
Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Side Control, J-48 
Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips, J-46 
Sweep, Scissor, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-46 
Sweep, Scissor, From Guard, I-66 
Sweeps & Reversals from Guard, Chest to Chest, I-62 
Sweeps & Reversals from Guard, Elevator Sweep, From Guard, I-64 
Sweeps from Guard, Triangle into Roll, I-42 

T

Takedown, Drop to Guard, A-36 
Takedown, Elevator Throw, A-36 
Takedown, Leg Throw, A-36 
Takedown, Double Leg (Knees), Sideways, A-24 
Takedown, Double Leg (Knees), Spin Behind, A-24 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive Up A-25 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Foot Traps, A-25 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Hand Traps, A-25 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Throw By, A-24 
Takedown, Against Knee, B-11 
Takedown, Bahiana, A-22 
Takedown, Double Ankle Pick, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor A, A-27 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor B, A-27 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Single, A-27 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Over Your Top, A-26 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Roll, A-26 
Takedown, Double Leg Takedown High Tie Up, A-35 
Takedown, Double Leg, Basic, A-22 
Takedown, Double Leg, Mistakes, A-20 
Takedown, Double Leg, Steps, A-20 
Takedown, Drop Seio Nage, A-46 
Takedown, Flip, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32 
Takedown, Flying Arm Bar, A-40 
Takedown, Flying Triangle, A-40 
Takedown, Foot Sweep On the Wall, A-48 
Takedown, From Behind, with a Choke, B-39 
Takedown, From Head Behind, Bear Hug, A-58 
Takedown, From Head Behind, Leg Sweep, A-58 
Takedown, From Head Behind, Throw By Sitting, A-58 
Takedown, From Head to Chest, Hip Throw, A-52 
Takedown, From Head to Chest, Leg Sweep, A-52 
Takedown, Guillotine, Defense Against, Cradle, B-42 
Takedown, Guillotine, Defense Against, Slam, B-42 
Takedown, Harai Goshi, A-46 
Takedown, O Goshi, A-46 
Takedown, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42 
Takedown, Rolling Knee Bar, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34 
Takedown, Single Leg On the Wall, A-48 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Avoid, A-31 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Back Sweeps, A-30 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Basic, A-30 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Far Leg Grab, A-31 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Front Sweep, A-30 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Lift, A-31 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, A-28 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Backdoor Reversal, A-29 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Dump, A-28 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Foot Sweep, A-29 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Hips In, A-29 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Knee Sweep, A-28 
Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Spin, A-28 
Takedown, Snatch Double Leg, On the Wall, A-48 
Takedown, Bent Over Headlock, Defense Against, Roll, B-40 
Takedown, Bent Over Headlock, Defense Against, Suplex, B-40 
Takedown, Starting Stances, A-19 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Souplesse, From Head to Chest, A-53 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Against a Front Suplex, B-36 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, From Head to Chest, A-52 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Sideways, From Head to Chest, A-53 
Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Suplex, From Head to Chest, A-53 
Takedown, Toss, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32 
Takedowns, Warning, A-18 
Thai Round Kick, Conditioning, A-72 
Thai Round Kick, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-74 
Thai Round Kick, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-75 
Thai Round Kick, Lead 45, From Standing Stance, A-74 
Thai Round Kick, Lead Back, From Standing Stance, A-75 
Thai Round Kick, Rear 45, From Standing Stance, A-74 
Thai Round Kick, Rear Behind, From Standing Stance, A-75 
Thai Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72 
Thai Round Kick, Switch Off, From Standing Stance, A-75 
Throw by Lifting, Against a Front Suplex, B-36 
Throw by Lifting, From Head to Chest, A-52 
Throw By Lifting, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60 
Throw by Lifting, Training Steps 1-5, A-54 
Throw By Sitting, From Head Behind, A-58 
Tie Ups, Switching Forms, A-17 
Toe Hold, Against Triangle, J-34 
Toe Hold, Knee Bar into, From Knee on Stomach, C-50 
Toe Hold, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18 
Toe Hold, Submission from the Side, C-34 
Toss , Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32 
Total Hold Down, Defense Against, F-18 
Training For, Stand Up Defense, Advanced, B-44 
Training For, Stand Up Defense, Beginner, B-44 
Training Wrapping Fist, A-86 
Training, Closing the Distance, Advanced, A-14 
Training, Closing the Distance, Intermediate, A-14 
Training, Footwork, Skip Rope, B-9 
Training, Footwork, Tire, B-9 
Training, for Speed, Punches, A-89 
Training, High Tie Up, A-34 
Training, Low Tie Up, A-44 
Training, Movement, Maize Ball, B-9 
Training, Neck, B-3 
Training, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42 
Training, Souplesse, Steps 1-5, A-54 
Training, Thai Round Kick, A-72 
Training, Throw by Lifting Steps 1-5, A-54 
Triangle vs. Knee Grab, from Guard, I-38 
Triangle, Arm Bar, He Resists, E-30 
Triangle, Counter Counter, from Guard, I-40 
Triangle, Counter To, Circle, J-30 
Triangle, Counter To, Fall Back, J-30 
Triangle, Counter To, Straighten Up, J-30 
Triangle, Cradle Defense, D-22 
Triangle, Flower Follow Up, I-73 
Triangle, from Back Mount, G-20 
Triangle, from Closed Guard, I-38 
Triangle, from Guard, Far Arm Bar, I-42 
Triangle, from Guard, Near Arm Bar, I-42 
Triangle, from Mount, E-20 
Triangle, from Open Guard, I-38 
Triangle, He Resists, From Closed Guard, I-40 
Triangle, Into Arm Bar, From Guard, I-42 
Triangle, Into Roll, from Guard, I-42 
Triangle, Roll, From Mount, E-21

U 

Umpa Theory, F-6 
Umpa vs. Choke, F-8 
Umpa vs. Grab, F-8 
Umpa vs. Punches, F-8 
Umpa-Elbow, Defense Against Mount, F-12 
Uppercut, Left, from Standing Stance, A-82 
Uppercut, Palm Heel, from Standing Stance, A-85 
Uppercut, Right, from Standing Stance, A-82

W

Warming Up Joints, Ankle Foot and Toes, K-4 
Warming Up Joints, Chest and Shoulders, K-8 
Warming Up Joints, Elbows, K-6 
Warming Up Joints, Hips and Knees, K-4 
Warming Up Joints, Lower Body, K-4 
Warming Up Joints, Torso, K-10 
Warming Up Joints, Wrists and hands, K-4 
Warming Up Muscles, Chest and Shoulders, Push Ups, K-20 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Chest Spin, K-28 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, magic Circle, K-28 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Lifts, K-30 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Presses, K-30 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Squats, K-30 
Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Tension Squats, K-28 
Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Elevations, K-24 
Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Leg Throws, K-26 
Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Partner Sit Ups, K-26 
Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Sit Ups, K-22 
Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Standing Sit Ups, K-26 
Warming Up Muscles, Neck, K-38 
Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Bear Drill, K-36 
Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Kick Ups, K-34 
Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Monkey Drill, K-36 
Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Shrimp Drill, K-34 
Warning, Heel Hook, I-51 
Warning, Neck Cranks, I-28 
Warning, Takedowns, A-18 
Weave, B-6 
Wrapping Fist, A-86


----------



## ace

This is the longest i have found no other.


----------



## sammy3170

> _Originally posted by BIG Sean Madigan _
> 
> *Hi Sammy,
> 
> Ok dude, you wanted it, you got it.
> 
> BIG Sean
> 
> ____________
> 
> P
> 
> Palm Heel, Hook, A-85
> Palm Heel, Jab, A-85
> Palm Heel, Straight Right, A-85
> Palm Heel, Uppercut, A-85
> Pancake into Crucifix, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24
> Pancake into Scarf, Defense Against Double Leg, B-24
> Parry, Standing Stance, B-12
> Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Elbows to Thighs, J-22
> Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Hand to Floor, J-20
> Passing Closed Guard, From Knees, Passing Elevator, J-22
> Passing Closed Guard, Knee Between Legs, J-16
> Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Leg Bar, J-18
> Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Side Control, J-18
> Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Strikes, J-18
> Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, to Toe Hold, J-18
> Passing Closed Guard, Pull Head, J-12
> Passing Closed Guard, Slam, J-12
> Passing Closed Guard, With Punches, J-8
> Passing Elevator, Passing Closed Guard From Knees, J-22
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Elbow to Thigh Guard Pass, I-24
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Knee Between legs Guard Pass, I-22
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Pull Head Guard Pass (Elbows In), I-23
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Pull Head Guard Pass, I-22
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Slam Guard Pass (He Lifts), I-24
> Passing Guard, Counters to, Slam Guard Pass, I-24
> Passing Guard, Far Open Guard, J-4
> Passing Guard, Passing Legs, J-6
> Passing Half Guard, Post and Pop, J-24
> Passing Half Guard, Push, J-24
> Passing Opened Guard, High, to Falling Ankle Lock , J-10
> Passing Opened Guard, High, to Side Control, J-10
> Passing Opened Guard, High, to Standing Heel Hook, J-10
> Passing Opened Guard, Low, Jump, J-14
> Passing Opened Guard, Low, Knee pass #1, J-14
> Passing Opened Guard, Low, Knee pass #2, J-14
> Philly Shell, B-14
> Plum Position, Knee Strike From, A-95
> Positions, Posting, in Open Guard, I-16
> Pull Head Guard Pass (Elbows Tight), Defense Against, I-23
> Pull Head Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-22
> Pull Head, Passing Closed Guard, J-12
> Push Ups, K-20
> 
> R
> 
> Range As an Aspect of Defense, B-14
> Rear Bear Hug, Double Ankle Pick, A-60
> Rear Bear Hug, Throw By Lifting, A-60
> Rear Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Right, Overhand, From Standing Stance, A-82
> Right, Straight, From Standing Stance, A-80
> Rising Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90
> Rolling Knee Bar, Basic, A-42
> Rolling Knee Bar, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34
> Rolling Knee Bar, Training, A-42 Rolling, Advanced, K-54
> Rolling, From Knees, K-54
> Rolling, From Standing, K-54
> Round Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72
> 
> S
> 
> Safety Warning, Rear Naked Choke, G-12
> Scarf Hold Defense, Get to Knees, D-12
> Scarf Hold Defense, Ground, Similar to Head Lock Defense, D-8
> Scarf Hold Defense, Hook Leg, D-12
> Scarf Hold Defense, Roll, D-13
> Scarf Hold, Defensive Position Against, D-3
> Scarf Hold, Defensive Theory, D-13
> Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission From, Far High Key lock, C-38
> Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission From, Figure Four, C-38
> Scarf Hold, Modified, Submission from, Near Arm Bar, C-38
> Scarf Hold, Stabilizing, C-4
> Scarf Hold, Striking, C-56
> Scarf Hold, Submission from, Arm Bar-Leg, C-36
> Scarf Hold, Submission from, Key Lock-Leg, C-36
> Scarf Hold, Submission from, Neck Crank, C-36
> Scissor Choke, Arm Included, from Guard, I-32
> Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Elbow Traps, F-24
> Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Frame, F-24
> Scissor Choke, Defense Against, From Mount, Hand Traps, F-24
> Scissor Choke, Defense Against, J-38
> Scissor Choke, From Guard, I-32
> Scissor Choke, From Mount, E-16
> Scissor Choke, with Gi, from Guard, I-32
> Scissor Choke, with Sleeve, From Mount, E-18
> Scissor Sweep, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-46
> Scissor Sweep, From Guard, I-66
> Section Summary, Back Mount, xiv
> Section Summary, Guard, xiv
> Section Summary, Mount, xiii
> Section Summary, Rules, xvii
> Section Summary, Side Control, xii
> Section Summary, Stand Up, xi, A-1 (attack)
> Section Summary, Training, xvi
> Shelling, as an Aspect of Defense, B-14
> Shoulder lock, Against a Sprawl, A-33
> Shoulder Lock, Defense Against a Back Suplex, , B-32
> Shoulder Lock, High, From Guard, I-52
> Shoulder Lock, Submission From Four Corner, C-42
> Shrimp Drill, K-34
> Shuffle Kick, A-66
> Side Control from Half Guard, by Lifting, I-60
> Side Control Positions, C-3
> Side Control Positions, Switching from One to Another, C-20 - 23
> Side Control Positions, Switching, Overview, C-18
> Side Control Positions, Switching, Overview, C-18
> Side Control, Circling, C-26
> Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Side Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70
> Side Kick, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Avoid, A-31
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Back Sweeps, A-30
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Basic, A-30
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Far Leg Grab, A-31
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Front Sweep, A-30
> Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Lift, A-31
> Single Leg takedown, On the Wall, A-48
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, A-28
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Backdoor Reversal, A-29
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Dump, A-28
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Foot Sweep, A-29
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Hips In, A-29
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Knee Sweep, A-28
> Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Spin, A-28
> Single Leg, Defense Against, Block, B-26
> Single Leg, Defense Against, Go to Guard, B-26
> Sit Out, against a Sprawl, A-32
> Sit Ups, K-22
> Sit Ups, Partner, K-26
> Sit Ups, Standing, K-26
> Skip Kick, A-66
> Skip Rope, B-9
> Slam Guard Pass (He Lifts), Defense Against, I-24
> Slam Guard Pass, Defense Against, I-24
> Slam, Passing Closed Guard, J-12
> Sleeve Choke, Defense Against, J-38
> Slip, B-6
> Snap Down, B-16
> Snatch Double Leg, On the Wall, A-48
> Souplesse, Head to Chest, A-53
> Souplesse, Training Steps 1-5, A-54
> Spinning Elbow Strike, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Spinning Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Spinning Rear Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Spinning Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Sprawl and Choke, B-18
> Sprawl and Crossface, B-18
> Sprawl and Go to Back, B-19
> Sprawl, B-18
> Sprawl, Countering, Go to Guard, A-32
> Sprawl, Countering, His Get Back, A-32
> Sprawl, Countering, Shoulder Lock, A-33
> Sprawl, Countering, Sit Out, A-32
> Squats, K-32
> Squats, Partner, K-30
> Squats, Tension, K-28
> Squeeze Lock on Elbow, High, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32
> Squeeze Lock on Elbow, Low, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32
> Squeeze Lock on Knee, Facing Forward, From Guard Pass, J-62
> Squeeze Lock on Knee, From Guard Pass, J-62
> Squeeze Lock on Knee, With Shin, From Guard Pass, J-62
> Stand Up Defense, Training For, Advanced, B-44
> Stand Up Defense, Training For, Beginner, B-44
> Standing Headlock, Bent Over, Defense Against, Roll, B-40
> Standing Headlock, Bent Over, Defense Against, Suplex, B-40
> Standing Headlock, Upright, Defense Against, B-38
> Standing Stance Kick, Blocking, B-11
> Standing Stance, A-3
> Standing Stance, As an Aspect of Defense, B-4
> Standing Stance, Axe Kick, Rear Leg, A-70
> Standing Stance, Block, B-12
> Standing Stance, Blocking Movement, B-13
> Standing Stance, Details, A-4
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Basic, A-92
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Combinations, A-93
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Downward, A-92
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Forward, A-92
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Jumping, A-93
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Spinning, A-93
> Standing Stance, Elbow Strike, Upward, A-92
> Standing Stance, Forward Head Butt, A-90
> Standing Stance, Front Kick, Lead Leg, A-68
> Standing Stance, Front Kick, Lead Leg, A-68
> Standing Stance, Front Kick, Rear Leg, A-68
> Standing Stance, Front Kick, Rear Leg, A-68
> Standing Stance, Hook Kick, A-64
> Standing Stance, Hook Kick, Rear Leg, A-70
> Standing Stance, Hook Palm Heel, A-85
> Standing Stance, Hook, A-80
> Standing Stance, Jab Palm Heel, A-85
> Standing Stance, Jab, A-78
> Standing Stance, Knee Strike, A-94
> Standing Stance, Knee, Blocking, B-11
> Standing Stance, Leg Kick, Blocking, B-10
> Standing Stance, Lunge Backfist, A-88
> Standing Stance, Lunge, A-88
> Standing Stance, Overhand Right, A-82
> Standing Stance, Parry, B-12
> Standing Stance, Reverse Punch, A-88
> Standing Stance, Rising Head Butt, A-90
> Standing Stance, Round Kick Rear Leg, A-72
> Standing Stance, Round Kick, A-64
> Standing Stance, Side Kick, A-64
> Standing Stance, Side Kick, Rear Leg, A-70
> Standing Stance, Spinning Hook Kick, A-76
> Standing Stance, Spinning Rear Kick, A-76
> Standing Stance, Spinning Side Kick, A-76
> Standing Stance, Step Drag, A-78
> Standing Stance, Straight Right Palm Heel, A-85
> Standing Stance, Straight Right, A-80
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Downward, A-74
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Forward, A-75
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Lead 45, A-74
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Lead Back, A-75
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear 45, A-74
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear Behind, A-75
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Rear Leg, A-72
> Standing Stance, Thai Round Kick, Switch off, A-75
> Standing Stance, Uppercut Left, A-82
> Standing Stance, Uppercut Palm Heel, A-85
> Standing Stance, Uppercut Right, A-82
> Standing Submission, Armlock, Against a Headlock, B-38
> Standing Submission, Flying Arm Bar, A-40
> Standing Submission, Flying Triangle, A-40
> Standing Submission, Guillotine Counter Counter, A-38
> Standing Submission, Guillotine Entry #1, A-38
> Standing Submission, Guillotine Entry #2, A-38
> Standing Up from the Ground, I-26
> Step Drag, Standing Stance, A-78
> Step Kick, A-66
> STILL READING THIS????
> Stomp Against a Downed Opponent, A-97
> Stomp, From Head to Chest, A-96
> Stomp. From Head Behind, A-96
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Roll, F-20
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, More Stable, E-24
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Practicing, E-24
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Pass Leg, F-20
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, Defense Against, Spin, F-20
> Straight Arm Bar, From Mount, E-24
> Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-80
> Straight Right, Palm Heel, A-85
> Stretching, Lower Body, K-44- 49
> Stretching, Torso, K-42
> Stretching, Upper Body, K-40
> Striking, Axe Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Upward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Basic From Standing Stance, A-92
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Combinations, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-92
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Jumping, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Striking, Elbow Strike, Spinning, From Standing Stance, A-93
> Striking, Fist Wrapping, A-86
> Striking, Forward, Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90
> Striking, From Kata Gatame, C-54
> Striking, From Back Mount, G-18
> Striking, From Basic Side Control, C-53
> Striking, From Both Arms Past, C-52
> Striking, From Closed Guard, I-78
> Striking, From Closed Guard, I-80
> Striking, From Four Corner, C-54
> Striking, From Head Behind, A-96
> Striking, From High Tie Up, A-34
> Striking, From Knee on Stomach, C-54
> Striking, From Low Tie Up, A-44
> Striking, From Mount, E-14
> Striking, From Mount, E-14
> Striking, From Scarf Hold, C-56
> Striking, From Within Closed Guard, J-66, J-70
> Striking, Front Kick, From Feet Together, A-68
> Striking, Front Kick, Lead Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68
> Striking, Front Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-68
> Striking, He Resists Arm Bar, E-32
> Striking, Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Striking, Hook Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70
> Striking, Hook, From Standing Stance, A-80
> Striking, Jab, From Standing Stance, A-78
> Striking, Knee Strike, From Standing Stance, A-94
> Striking, Lunge Backfist, From Standing Stance, A-88
> Striking, Lunge, From Standing Stance, A-88
> Striking, On the Wall, A-48
> Striking, Overhand Right, From Standing Stance, A-82
> Striking, Palm Heel Hook, From Standing Stance, A-85
> Striking, Palm Heel Jab, From Standing Stance, A-85
> Striking, Palm Heel Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-85
> Striking, Palm Heel Uppercut, From Standing Stance, A-85
> Striking, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18
> Striking, Ranges, From Standing Stance, A-62
> Striking, Reverse Punch, From Standing Stance, A-88
> Striking, Rising Head Butt, From Standing Stance, A-90
> Striking, Round Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Striking, Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72
> Striking, Shuffle Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66
> Striking, Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-64
> Striking, Side Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-70
> Striking, Skip Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66
> Striking, Spinning Hook Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Striking, Spinning Rear Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Striking, Spinning Side Kick, From Standing Stance, A-76
> Striking, Step Drag, From Standing Stance, A-78
> Striking, Step Kick, From Standing Stance, A-66
> Striking, Stomp to a Downed Opponent, A-97
> Striking, Stomp, From Head to Chest, A-96
> Striking, Straight Right, From Standing Stance, A-80
> Striking, Surface of Fist, A-84
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Downward, A-74
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Forward, A-75
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Lead 45, A-74
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Lead Back, A-75
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear 45, A-74
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear Behind, A-75
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Rear Leg, A-72
> Striking, Thai Round Kick Switch off, A-75
> Striking, to Pass Closed Guard, J-8
> Striking, Uppercut, Left, From Standing Stance, A-82
> Striking, Uppercut, Right, From Standing Stance, A-82
> Submission from the Side, Heel Hook, C-34
> Submission from the Side, Toe Hold, C-34
> Suplex, From Head to Chest, A-53
> Sweep, Flower, From Guard, I-68
> Sweep, Flower, No Leg, From Guard, I-68
> Sweep, Flower, Standing, From Guard, I-68
> Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Maintain Base, J-46
> Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Ankle Lock, J-48
> Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Knee, J-48
> Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips to Side Control, J-48
> Sweep, Grab Ankles, Counter to, Raise Hips, J-46
> Sweep, Scissor, Counter to, Heel Hook, J-46
> Sweep, Scissor, From Guard, I-66
> Sweeps & Reversals from Guard, Chest to Chest, I-62
> Sweeps & Reversals from Guard, Elevator Sweep, From Guard, I-64
> Sweeps from Guard, Triangle into Roll, I-42
> 
> T
> 
> Takedown, Drop to Guard, A-36
> Takedown, Elevator Throw, A-36
> Takedown, Leg Throw, A-36
> Takedown, Double Leg (Knees), Sideways, A-24
> Takedown, Double Leg (Knees), Spin Behind, A-24
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive Up A-25
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Foot Traps, A-25
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Hand Traps, A-25
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Throw By, A-24
> Takedown, Against Knee, B-11
> Takedown, Bahiana, A-22
> Takedown, Double Ankle Pick, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor A, A-27
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Backdoor B, A-27
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Drive to Single, A-27
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Over Your Top, A-26
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown (Knees), Roll, A-26
> Takedown, Double Leg Takedown High Tie Up, A-35
> Takedown, Double Leg, Basic, A-22
> Takedown, Double Leg, Mistakes, A-20
> Takedown, Double Leg, Steps, A-20
> Takedown, Drop Seio Nage, A-46
> Takedown, Flip, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32
> Takedown, Flying Arm Bar, A-40
> Takedown, Flying Triangle, A-40
> Takedown, Foot Sweep On the Wall, A-48
> Takedown, From Behind, with a Choke, B-39
> Takedown, From Head Behind, Bear Hug, A-58
> Takedown, From Head Behind, Leg Sweep, A-58
> Takedown, From Head Behind, Throw By Sitting, A-58
> Takedown, From Head to Chest, Hip Throw, A-52
> Takedown, From Head to Chest, Leg Sweep, A-52
> Takedown, Guillotine, Defense Against, Cradle, B-42
> Takedown, Guillotine, Defense Against, Slam, B-42
> Takedown, Harai Goshi, A-46
> Takedown, O Goshi, A-46
> Takedown, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42
> Takedown, Rolling Knee Bar, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-34
> Takedown, Single Leg On the Wall, A-48
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Avoid, A-31
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Back Sweeps, A-30
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Basic, A-30
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Far Leg Grab, A-31
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Front Sweep, A-30
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Inside, Lift, A-31
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, A-28
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Backdoor Reversal, A-29
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Dump, A-28
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Foot Sweep, A-29
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Hips In, A-29
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Knee Sweep, A-28
> Takedown, Single Leg Takedown, Outside, Spin, A-28
> Takedown, Snatch Double Leg, On the Wall, A-48
> Takedown, Bent Over Headlock, Defense Against, Roll, B-40
> Takedown, Bent Over Headlock, Defense Against, Suplex, B-40
> Takedown, Starting Stances, A-19
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Souplesse, From Head to Chest, A-53
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Against a Front Suplex, B-36
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, From Head to Chest, A-52
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Sideways, From Head to Chest, A-53
> Takedown, Throw by Lifting, Suplex, From Head to Chest, A-53
> Takedown, Toss, Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32
> Takedowns, Warning, A-18
> Thai Round Kick, Conditioning, A-72
> Thai Round Kick, Downward, From Standing Stance, A-74
> Thai Round Kick, Forward, From Standing Stance, A-75
> Thai Round Kick, Lead 45, From Standing Stance, A-74
> Thai Round Kick, Lead Back, From Standing Stance, A-75
> Thai Round Kick, Rear 45, From Standing Stance, A-74
> Thai Round Kick, Rear Behind, From Standing Stance, A-75
> Thai Round Kick, Rear Leg, From Standing Stance, A-72
> Thai Round Kick, Switch Off, From Standing Stance, A-75
> Throw by Lifting, Against a Front Suplex, B-36
> Throw by Lifting, From Head to Chest, A-52
> Throw By Lifting, From Rear Bear Hug, A-60
> Throw by Lifting, Training Steps 1-5, A-54
> Throw By Sitting, From Head Behind, A-58
> Tie Ups, Switching Forms, A-17
> Toe Hold, Against Triangle, J-34
> Toe Hold, Knee Bar into, From Knee on Stomach, C-50
> Toe Hold, Passing Closed Guard, Knee to Ribs, J-18
> Toe Hold, Submission from the Side, C-34
> Toss , Defense Against a Back Suplex, B-32
> Total Hold Down, Defense Against, F-18
> Training For, Stand Up Defense, Advanced, B-44
> Training For, Stand Up Defense, Beginner, B-44
> Training Wrapping Fist, A-86
> Training, Closing the Distance, Advanced, A-14
> Training, Closing the Distance, Intermediate, A-14
> Training, Footwork, Skip Rope, B-9
> Training, Footwork, Tire, B-9
> Training, for Speed, Punches, A-89
> Training, High Tie Up, A-34
> Training, Low Tie Up, A-44
> Training, Movement, Maize Ball, B-9
> Training, Neck, B-3
> Training, Rolling Knee Bar, A-42
> Training, Souplesse, Steps 1-5, A-54
> Training, Thai Round Kick, A-72
> Training, Throw by Lifting Steps 1-5, A-54
> Triangle vs. Knee Grab, from Guard, I-38
> Triangle, Arm Bar, He Resists, E-30
> Triangle, Counter Counter, from Guard, I-40
> Triangle, Counter To, Circle, J-30
> Triangle, Counter To, Fall Back, J-30
> Triangle, Counter To, Straighten Up, J-30
> Triangle, Cradle Defense, D-22
> Triangle, Flower Follow Up, I-73
> Triangle, from Back Mount, G-20
> Triangle, from Closed Guard, I-38
> Triangle, from Guard, Far Arm Bar, I-42
> Triangle, from Guard, Near Arm Bar, I-42
> Triangle, from Mount, E-20
> Triangle, from Open Guard, I-38
> Triangle, He Resists, From Closed Guard, I-40
> Triangle, Into Arm Bar, From Guard, I-42
> Triangle, Into Roll, from Guard, I-42
> Triangle, Roll, From Mount, E-21
> 
> U
> 
> Umpa Theory, F-6
> Umpa vs. Choke, F-8
> Umpa vs. Grab, F-8
> Umpa vs. Punches, F-8
> Umpa-Elbow, Defense Against Mount, F-12
> Uppercut, Left, from Standing Stance, A-82
> Uppercut, Palm Heel, from Standing Stance, A-85
> Uppercut, Right, from Standing Stance, A-82
> 
> W
> 
> Warming Up Joints, Ankle Foot and Toes, K-4
> Warming Up Joints, Chest and Shoulders, K-8
> Warming Up Joints, Elbows, K-6
> Warming Up Joints, Hips and Knees, K-4
> Warming Up Joints, Lower Body, K-4
> Warming Up Joints, Torso, K-10
> Warming Up Joints, Wrists and hands, K-4
> Warming Up Muscles, Chest and Shoulders, Push Ups, K-20
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Chest Spin, K-28
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, magic Circle, K-28
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Lifts, K-30
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Presses, K-30
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Partner Squats, K-30
> Warming Up Muscles, Lower Body, Tension Squats, K-28
> Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Elevations, K-24
> Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Leg Throws, K-26
> Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Partner Sit Ups, K-26
> Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Sit Ups, K-22
> Warming Up Muscles, Midsection, Standing Sit Ups, K-26
> Warming Up Muscles, Neck, K-38
> Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Bear Drill, K-36
> Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Kick Ups, K-34
> Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Monkey Drill, K-36
> Warming Up Muscles, Whole Body, Shrimp Drill, K-34
> Warning, Heel Hook, I-51
> Warning, Neck Cranks, I-28
> Warning, Takedowns, A-18
> Weave, B-6
> Wrapping Fist, A-86 *



Yes I did ask for it and you do have far too much time on your hands.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## ace

In any of the Martial Talk Forum.

Wicked Sweet:redeme: 
Totaly Cool


----------



## ace

It went to Page 2.
Sorry Guy's
I droped the Ball.


----------



## green meanie

It's a good book. It's big but it's also pretty basic. But it came out at a time when there really wasn't a lot of info out there and it helped A LOT of people get their start. I think a lot of the books coming out now are better but you have to give this book props for getting the ball rolling.​


----------



## phfman

You both do!


----------



## Skpotamus

I remember when they announced they were writing that book.  I got one of hte very first ones out, (before they changed the binders and fixed the typ-os).  

It was in the NHB days, way before it was called MMA, they printed that book right about the time when weight classes were being formed.  Back then the only tapes out there were the Renzo/kukuk tapes.  There weren't hardly any BJJ instructors you could find, so most of the guys were self taught.  That book was GOLD back then.  

Even today that book is a great resource.  It covers every aspect of MMA commonly used and solid basics that can get you through most fights, if you practice them enough to gain functionality.  

They were originally going to make some add ons to the book, redo some sections, etc but the only thing I ever saw was a 30 or so page thing they sent out for free to fix some messed up sections of the book, along with a new, bigger binder (whats on them today).  

I highly recommend the book for anyone wanting some solid technical manual on MMA and grappling.


----------

